# Negative Stereotype



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I think when they see your beautiful scarf they will be jealous and want you to teach them how to knit


----------



## pkb935 (Apr 25, 2012)

You could always say,"Go ahead and laugh. But when I'm through with this, I have something to show for my time. Do you?"


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I just tease back. I do get that but mostly from co-workers.. Its hard to tell you exact words but I don't let them get me down. you can just say something like.. 'I'm sorry... maybe your missing something.. because all my friends are my age and they all knit!'... I always try to turn a put down around so the person doing the critisizing is the one critisized... LOL it confuses them and they leave me alone.. it really doesn't happen often.. I know you will find more people saying 'I wish I could do that' or 'I just don't have the patience for stuff like that'
my friend says it makes her nervous and couldn't do something like this... I tell her that most times its the only thing that calms me down...


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

I just get sick of the looks I get when people find out I knit I mean I enjoy it, its relaxing, fairly inexpensive and as a 40 yr old I should be stronger but meh Im pathetic lol


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

The only comments I ever get are compliments and requests for something for them.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Knit away and tell the world you are not a time waster. No one with any manners will make fun of you, in fact, you may be the envy of many a fellow worker. You don't have to be ashamed of what you are doing and I bet you will get smiles and comments that praise you instead of what you think people will say. Your life is your own and before you know it you have accomplished more with the time than someone reading a book or smoking a cigarette. Be proud of yourself and your skills.
If someone does call you Granny, say thank you, if you aren't one already, tell them you can't wait to be one and give them a big smile. In the bible that is called, heaping coals of fire on their heads.
Your time is your own, either you use it or you waste it.

Carol J.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Even though I'm not, I'm old enough to be a grandmother, so when people see me knitting I only get nice comments. Still, I suspect that you'd get more positive comments than you think. Another thought - you might encounter another knitter who would recognize you as a member of the clan. Who knows what new friendships you might be encouraging? As far as the people who might make snide remarks, let them. If you need ammunition for a comeback, tell them that knitting is very cool right now and mention some of the celebrities who enjoy it: http://lifestyle.ninemsn.com.au/schweppes/163931/celebs-who-knit.slideshow


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm in my thirties and I knit wherever I go, my mum does the same.

I have never encountered a negative response when knitting in public. I have even been asked if it is difficult or expensive to learn. Before my health stopped me working I was going to teach one of my colleagues.

Unless someone is actually prepared to come up to you directly and make a comment they are not worth fretting over, and most people who would react negatively would not be brave enough to actually comment to your face and I know it sounds trite but are probably jealous because they don't have the ability you do or the courage to learn.

I would go for it, knitting outside can be particularly enjoyable as the sunshine can bring out nuances of shade in the colour of your yarn that you would never see if only indoors :thumbup:


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I take knitting/crocheting to all kinds of meetings and did also when I worked nights as an LPN in a Nursing home helped to keep me alert . I still take it to other meetings church ones etc it keeps me more into what they are talking about than not , I mostly do simple things like my charity lap robes also can be a nice ice breaker to meet other like minded people. Enjoy your knitting/crocheting don't be afraid to show it off and take it places with you. I like my mother before me took it with her so I also do it.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I live in the South and here it's very rare for anyone to be ridiculed by strangers. When I knit in public all I get is interest. Strangers ask what I'm making...... it's a conversation starter.
Virginia


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

You are far more likely to have people expressing interest in what you are making and telling you anecdotes about knitting and asking how to learn. If your commute is long, start a knitting group. Why anticipate the worst or expect negative comments. I have knit in public ever since I learned. Now I look like a granny, I AM a granny but still don't get negative comments. It was really fun when I was young, sitting in the airport, knitting without looking at my hands, just gazing around and catching the looks with their jaw dropped. Knitting wasn't as common then as it is now. Knitting is a great conversation starter. Go for it!


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

I knit where ever, when ever I can. Knitting while on public transport is a place that I would definitely feel comfortable. What is odd, is how many people have their face in their tablets, or are compulsively texting. Or, how about the"loud talker" yaking about their personal life with no regard for anyone within earshot. 
I have had some nice chats with very nice people who are interested in what I'm knitting. On the other hand, I pop some ear buds in my ears(not always plugged in) to ward off people when I just want to knit. Have fun, and never let others dictate what you do. :thumbup:


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone you have given me more confidence than you know and no I am not a gran yet I have two girls aged 16 and 12 so am in the teenage stage... eeek. I think my knitting and crochet is helping me stay sane lol. I also cross stitch as well


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


Tricky question. Co-workers have long memories and responding badly to teasing will not be forgotten. Do you have to eat lunch with them? Is there a place you can go where you can be alone to knit in peace?

You just need to set boundaries. Don't get upset if they call you a granny; that's what they're hoping for. I use this response sometimes to get rid of nosy people or in response to remarks that tick me off. "You're telling me this because?" Raise an eyebrow and wait for them to reply. With luck, they will be flustered and won't know how to respond.


----------



## ceb (Apr 2, 2011)

Give it a try! You may find, of the people who have something to say to you, that there are more who are interested in what you are making and have something nice to say about it. You may get into some interesting conversations not even related to knitting. Doing something like knitting (as with walking a dog) seem to make one more approachable.

Granted, you may run into someone who has something "snarky" to say, but there are always those around who, it seems, have to put someone down (for any reason they can find) so that they can feel that they are "better" - look at them, smile, shrug and go about you knitting 'cause you know the problem is their's, not yours!

Knit and enjoy


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

ashka said:


> I also cross stitch as well


I've taken that along too if it was a small enough piece. Some of my friends were a bit startled the first time I opened my motorbike leathers and pulled a small hoop and a plastic pocket with the pattern and current colors inside out of my inside pocket but they thought it was wonderful once the surprise wore off :lol:


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Didn't know you had so many "sisters" and friends, did you? We all agree, we knit because we enjoy the skill and have the finished projects to show for our time and talents. In spirit, we are all sitting there with you, you are not alone.

Carol J.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


Actually, I see a lot of people my age (I'm 27) who are wanting to learn to knit, crochet, sew, etc. It's not just for grannies!  Anyone who takes a look around Etsy, they'll see a lot of people who do it for a living. Just knit whenever you want/can and be confident that you can make beautiful things with your own hands!


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

Carol J. said:


> Didn't know you had so many "sisters" and friends, did you? We all agree, we knit because we enjoy the skill and have the finished projects to show for our time and talents. In spirit, we are all sitting there with you, you are not alone.
> 
> Carol J.


I feel so welcome here already and only joined a little while ago.. my stitch sisters you will be with me xx


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been crocheting since I was 14-16...and am 44 now. I've picked up on my own Hardanger, Cross Stitch, Needle Tatting, and (with little correction) Knitting. Now I am redesigning Crochet and Knitting without anyone telling me I cannot.

What matters is what works. If your gauge is off (work looks weird and misshaped)...you may have to undo and rework...but that is learning what you can do...not what people will be telling you.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Go ahead and knit on your lunch break. Next will come the request "Will you make?"and "will you teach?". Never be afraid of being who you are.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it. Most people respond positively, you most likely will be admired for your patience ( I tell those who ask that I have patience BECAUSE I knit) and your creativity. 

You will get gentle teasing about making people things, I usually respond to that as though they were serious and they will smile and stop joking about it. 

If you are teased for being a "granny" then the advice others have given about pointing out that you are doing something constructive with your time and that certain celebrities knit ( Julia Roberts was very well known for a particular hat) should quiet the teasing.

Always say whatever you do say with a smile, or just smile and say nothing at all. If they see it doesn't bother you they will stop. 

Teasing is usually about jealousy, so offer to teach them. I usually say how relaxing knitting is and how it helps patience and focus and ask if they would care to learn. 

Often people will just sit and watch my hands, especially when I am working on a simple pattern that I don't need to look at too often. It fascinates them to see me talking to them, and knitting without looking. I had one friend who said she liked to watch my rings flash while I knit without even looking at the work.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


Hi...all good advice/thoughts from others....but just thinking....how happy your partner will be when the scarf is finished. Knit away on the bus, train, lunchtime, watching TV. Happy knitting!


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

I just cant believe the support you have all shown me thank you very much everyone Im blown away


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Even though I'm not, I'm old enough to be a grandmother, so when people see me knitting I only get nice comments. Still, I suspect that you'd get more positive comments than you think. Another thought - you might encounter another knitter who would recognize you as a member of the clan. Who knows what new friendships you might be encouraging? As far as the people who might make snide remarks, let them. If you need ammunition for a comeback, tell them that knitting is very cool right now and mention some of the celebrities who enjoy it: http://lifestyle.ninemsn.com.au/schweppes/163931/celebs-who-knit.slideshow


Boy, am I behind the times! I only recognized 3 of the celebs and one was Joan Crawford! I didn't see Russell Crow and he knits.


----------



## jwolf (Nov 29, 2011)

Go for it, you might be pleasantly surprised by the really nice comments you get. When I knit in public people usually say something like...wish I could do something like that. It really is an easy way to start up a conversation even with co-workers and you might find others knit too but were afraid to tell anyone.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

There are tons of young people knitting and crafting ... I have taught several how to knit - I think it's hotter than ever, especially with the scarf rage these days. I took my older sister to Joann's with me last week - she has never knit or done any crafts, but she was amazed at all the young people in there . Don't worry about the granny thing - do what you want !!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Ashka, the hardest lesson for me to learn was to care more about what I think of myself than what others think of me. 

Unfortunately there are those who cannot feel good about themselves unless they are making someone else feel less than. They tease others and get satisfaction and enjoyment from causing someone else to feel badly and if they can pull others on their bandwagon even better. These people will never outgrow their kindergarten mentality.

Think of it this way, do your knitting when and where you want. Once a month has passed, you will have several beautiful one of a kind creations and those that made fun of you will still be idiots. Who won?

Sending you hugs. Knit on sister and to heck with them!

Gigi


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

Family and friends used to make snide comments about my "obsessive" knitting, but then they started to compliment me on my sweaters and scarf and hat sets that I was wearing, and they loved the afghans I had in my home. When I pointed out that I had made them, the comments ceased and they started to ask me to make something for them.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Has it occurred to you that those who tease or make snide comments are just jealous because they do not know how to do anything except "text" or talk on cell phones. I am an attorney. I went back to school (law school) when I was in my late 30's, to a prestigious school. In some classes it was not practical to take notes and I asked the professors if I could knit. They never objected. It helped me to concentrate on what was being said. I graduated from law school and knitted my way through the bar exam courses in Va. and SC. Passed both and was admitted to both bars. I have knitted in court, when waiting, not when trying a case. You should be proud that you know how to knit and the ones that are making fun are just idiots. KNIT ON!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

It took me a while before I had the confidence to 'knit in public', but am I glad I finally started. I would knit on break and lunch at work, when with my DH at the races or the casino, waiting for doctors appts, etc. I increased my skills, got more knitting done, and had some pleasant conversations with strangers. Once in a while some nosy parker knitter would tell me I was doing something wrong, or find an error, but who cares. It's my time and my project and a better way to spend a few minutes than reading a two month old People magazine-IMHO.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

John's old lady said:


> It took me a while before I had the confidence to 'knit in public', but am I glad I finally started. I would knit on break and lunch at work, when with my DH at the races or the casino, waiting for doctors appts, etc. I increased my skills, got more knitting done, and had some pleasant conversations with strangers. Once in a while some nosy parker knitter would tell me I was doing something wrong, or find an error, but who cares. It's my time and my project and a better way to spend a few minutes than reading a two month old People magazine-IMHO.


Oh, I'm so glad to hear that someone else knits at the racetrack......I do it all the time and so many people ask what I'm knitting.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

pkb935 said:


> You could always say,"Go ahead and laugh. But when I'm through with this, I have something to show for my time. Do you?"


Something along this line is exactly the response that I was thinking would be appropriate...even if someone is reading a paperback book (which a lot of people do during breaks and lunches)...reading is very solitary...knitting engages others, and is an ice-breaker that initiates conversations...and sometimes new friendships!! Knit away...and best wishes!!!


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

Go to a cafe and get a good cup of coffee or tea and sit and knit or crochet away. The people who approach you are either fellow fiber artists or interested in learning the crafts. Just don't try to do anything too complicated while you are chatting or you will be frogging back. 

Coffee shops tends to be popular places to knit. You might call around and see when and where the knitters gather. Some yarn shops have open knitting times. Call around and see if that's an option.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

I am a twenty something year old green haired punk! I'm outside of the gender binary, and people rarely know whether they want to talk to me let alone say anything about what I'm doing with my hands!

I've found that people know better than to pick on you about a stereotype if you don't make yourself a target (unless they're drunk, drunks have no decency). If you've got your head down (and I don't mean down to count stitches, I mean bowed like a whipped dog) and you're glancing around to see if people are jeering at you, they're GOING to, mostly just to see what you do.

Go on with your bad self, f*%£ them, knit like you've got a RIGHT to and you'll PUNCH THEM IN THE MOUTH if they say otherwise (even if you really, really wouldn't), and they'll decide that you're the kind of person who kicks butt and takes names and if you feel like knitting today you'll damn well knit today so if they don't want trouble they'll compliment your stitchwork and move on.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I was knitting a hat once at work and was told that knitting is only for old people. I am 48 and she thought it was weird that I was knitting. In the next sentence she stated she wanted a hat in certain colors. Needless to say she never received a hat. I kept telling her that I was busy with previous requests.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

I always tell people I knit because it keeps my hands busy and my mouth quiet. Who can argue with that?!


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

sandy127 said:


> I was knitting a hat once at work and was told that knitting is only for old people. I am 48 and she thought it was weird that I was knitting. In the next sentence she stated she wanted a hat in certain colors. Needless to say she never received a hat. I kept telling her that I was busy with previous requests.


Are you SERIOUS? What cheek! And a few other choice words I wouldn't say on here! I would've told her EXACTLY why she never got one!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I just smile at them, although I've never gotten many negative comments


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Get you a cool knitting bag with something catchy on the outside like "I Knit So I Don't Kill People".

Knitting Bags, Knitting Tote Bags - Zazzle



www.zazzle.com/knitting+bags&#8206;


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

I always knit at my daughter's ballet class, and one mother used to always make rude comments until one day when I said, "I'm sorry for your inadequacies and you can't do anything as great as knitting, because I find it amazing that I can make something amazing from just a pile of yarn. I can teach you if you like." She never said another negative comment.
Diana


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

This has been one of the best discussions I have heard in a long time. We knitters stick together and we are of all ages and walks of life. Knitting is universal and even if you can't speak the same language, your hands are doing all the work and producing something worthwhile and decorative as well. We get a lot of satisfaction out of our handwork and will share encouragement at the drop of a hat.

Carol J.


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

I cant believe the responses i have gotten to this, thank you all for your comments and Pocahontas thanks for the link I want one of those bags lol Im actually now looking forward to taking it with me


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Ignore them. Do what you want. Life is too short and there is too much yarn not to knit.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Do what makes YOU happy. Don't worry about the opinions of others. If they are truly your friend, they won't judge you, they will accept you for who you are. If they judge you, they are not your friend and not worth wasting your time worrying about their opinion. Life's too short to sweat the small stuff. Take out those needles and just knit with a big smile on your face. You'll be amazed at the conversations knitting needles start.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

You know the old saying,sticks and stones,you do what you want and don't worry what others say.You are your own boss so if you want to knit on public transport,good on you,i do. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jennieh (Apr 29, 2012)

Where I work,you have to present your bags to staff before leaving the premises. I am 50 years+ age and the young "girl" I had to present my bag to was maybe 20 years? I said "here is my bag, and this is my knitting" Her reply was, "And how old are you?" implying that you must be old if you knit. My reply
"Excuse me - I have been knitting since I was 6 years old - you don't have to be old to knit!! 
Be proud of what you love to do!!! I think if the younger of "us knitters" would knit more in public, it would become "more normal" to see "young" people knit!!! 
Unfortunately, it's not until we get older, that we don't care what people think, and we start knitting in public. I think that's why people think "only old people knit"


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Give it a go and see if anything is said, if you think something is going to be said, take an ipod or similar, put some earbuds in and then you won't hear them, just enjoy your knitting anywhere, anytime


----------



## Jennieh (Apr 29, 2012)

Where I work,you have to present your bags to staff before leaving the premises. I am 50 years+ age and the young "girl" I had to present my bag to was maybe 20 years? I said "here is my bag, and this is my knitting" Her reply was, "And how old are you?" implying that you must be old if you knit. My reply
"Excuse me - I have been knitting since I was 6 years old - you don't have to be old to knit!! 
Be proud of what you love to do!!! I think if the younger of "us knitters" would knit more in public, it would become "more normal" to see "young" people knit!!! 
Unfortunately, it's not until we get older, that we don't care what people think, and we start knitting in public. I think that's why people think "only old people knit"


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Offer to teach them to knit? If you are not the type to join in with chat or lunches with the other members of staff and want to do something to occupy your lunch break, you may find that instead of a nasty response, they may be interested to see what you are doing? As your knitting prowess grows, so too will they be jealous of what you produce and want you to show them how to do it!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i knit in public all the time, including when i go to the pub...i think of that as my *other living room* so why not? sure, the guys tease, but in a fun & nice way & end up asking me when their turn was for a sweater!

so go for it! why should you not? beats all that wasted time you could have gotten more of your project done

just have fun!!


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

You may fnd someone among your coworkers who would be happy to find a knitting partner or who has always wanted to learn. You may hear fond stories about knitters in the family. You just never know. Please let us know how you make out. We're right there with you!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Go for it, girl. You have nothing to loose and everything to gain.

I used to knit on my lunch hour at a police department. There, you would think I would get all sorts of "looks". Instead, they were all amazed at what I could do with two sticks and a string. It morphed into a little business, because I was asked to knit mittens, caps and baby sets.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,
Don't be phased about knitting in public! 
When I left school and worked in a bank in NZ all the girls had their knitting in their bags so that at morning tea break (and lunch time) they could bring it out and sit in the staff room knitting. Here in Adelaide I used to knit on the train as I travelled to and from work every day - I figured why waste a half hour's journey each way. The girls would knit on their morning tea and lunch breaks. Other staff members would admire the projects - no doubt wishing someone would offer lessons (or have a garment knitted by the industrious 'staffer'!!
Cheers, Ainslie.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I just think you have to just go for it. You may be pleasantly surprised and you will certainly get people talking about what you are knitting etc. Others around may have the courage to do their knitting if they someone else doing it. Any way it is part of you and god bless you for it.
Be proud of the talents you have. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Yarn-a-dab-ra (Jan 20, 2013)

I knit everywhere and anywhere. Bible study, on the exercise bike a the fitness center, walking on the beach, PTA, in fact anywhere I can get those two needles in motion.. I have never felt self-conscience. Nothing negative as ever been said.just inqueries and complements. Gee, perhaps people just think I'm crazy. &#128516;


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh no, no, no. When I was working, I took my sock projects to work and knit in the break room, my coworkers were interested in what I was doing. It was even a "link" to those who didn't speak English. Was a wonderful way to bridge the language gap, lots of smiles. I always say that knitting is a lot less expensive than psych counseling not to mention that wearing handknits is fashionable now. Knit on!!!!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

ashka said:


> I just get sick of the looks I get when people find out I knit I mean I enjoy it, its relaxing, fairly inexpensive and as a 40 yr old I should be stronger but meh Im pathetic lol


I make beautiful things and am never embarrased by my public knitting/crochet. I have rarely ever heard a negative remark about it. I will knit while standing in a line or waiting for food to arrive or after church if hubby is the maintance that week(have to wait till people are gone to turn things off, etc.) at work if I am done. I work with no real breaks at work so don't do that very often. I think people who tease or make negative comments are poor excuses for Human Beings and are just plain jealous that someone has a skill that they do not. But since I am a well overweight not very pretty person and have had to "toughen up" a long time ago, I may not even notice if people razz me about my crafts. More often then not they are over asking what I am working on now and wishing I would make them something. Maybe you could find someone interested in learning and share with them and start a new trend...One of my favorite quips to dumb people is "Oh! So sorry that you are so Unskilled that you can't enjoy a craft! I feel for Yah!" " Oh well it keeps my hands busy so I am not smoking or punching people!" is another I like.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry that you would be treated that way. No one has ever said an unkind thing to me. Have you considered making your first 'public' item something for charity? That would certainly shut down your detractors.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

I wished I would have had that problem LOL. Back in the Dark Ages when I learned to be "crafty" the Hippie Movement was just getting started and they were always asking questions. Unfortunately, I was new at tatting which requires a lot of concentration as to the number of slip knots and picots were required by the pattern. At work the staff was very interested in the way I held the thread and passed the tatting shuttle rapidly back and forth.

Later it became a real problem because I would give some of my work away at the staff Christmas party so staff liked to be snoopy and see what I was making (when I learned to change projects each day to keep them guessing). The gift thing became an issue since they had a rule that if you liked what the person before you had opened you could take theirs and make them open another! It got so that they all would see what paper I had wrapped the gift in so the first person would open it (to see what I brought)and the rest would take it from the previous person--got to the point that no one wanted to be first. I finally got smart and when they were fighting over what I initially brought I would sneak a couple more under the tree--they never did figure where the extra presents came from (I would tell the hostess just to keep one).


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

I've knitted in public all my life, on trains, (military and civilian) aircraft, buses, ferries, cruise ships, beaches, parks and I lived in Adelaide for four years. You name it I've knitted there and I've never had anyone say anything negative. I'm only an average knitter.

Most people will ask what are you making or say that's nice or that's so pretty. I've had elderly men say my wife or mother used to knit and how it brings back good memories for them.

I've knitted at lunch and all I've had is compliments.

Just start doing it and soon you'll have strangers complementing you on your lovely work. Just remember most people can't knit so they aren'going to say anything negative,

Just get out your needles and go for it.


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

I started knitting at work and a co-worker stated that she didn't know that I knitted. She brought her crochet in and we started a lunch crafting group. Pretty soon there were 5 of us that got together on a regular basis and those who didn't were jealous! Go for it and never be ashamed, its not like you are breaking the law or anything!!


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I always take my knitting when I take my vehicle in for repairs or oil changes and often take knitting to doctor appointments. I have learned to take simple projects as it is definitely a conversation starter and people are very curious as to what the item is, etc. I am old enough that granny remarks wouldn't faze me, but I've never gotten them even when much younger. Be brave, you'll make new friends and win over the naysayers, especially when they see the end results of your efforts. Don't be surprised if people ask you to teach them. My water froze once and I went to a laundromat with my knitting and ended up giving a brief refresher course to a young man! Everyone was fascinated and gathered around to watch. You never know what knitting in public will lead to, but generally it's all positive.


----------



## swhitson (May 30, 2013)

I always got comments like "i don't have the patience to knit". Always make me feel like it is a waste of time. My Mother always made me feel like I was wasting me time. She wanted me to learn to quilt, but was not interested. anyway, I knit or crochet all the time since retired. Husband does not like to travel. I don't have any family or friends close by, so it gets very lonesome. I love reading all the posts here. and have learned a lot.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I have gotten a lot of compliments from others about my crocheting. I've even had one guy tell me that he wished he could crochet as well as I do. I've had people from my DD's church say that my crocheting is far superior to theirs. I've thanked each and everyone of them. I've never had anyone ridicule me for my crocheting in public. I've never ridiculed anyone doing so in public. I've often commented on what they were making.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Either tell them that you are knitting for a charity as a previous poster said, or tell them that it is an essential skill you need in order to do a masters degree in textiles at a university in future. That should silence any scoffers. Most people will be interested anyway, rather than derogatory.


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

Hudson said:


> Sorry that you would be treated that way. No one has ever said an unkind thing to me. Have you considered making your first 'public' item something for charity? That would certainly shut down your detractors.


thats a fantastic idea hudson thank you, and thank you to everyone who has replied to me, Im going to start taking the partners scarf as he wants it yesterday apparently lol but you have actually made me look forward to work which is an achievement lol. I work in a call centre for a furniture and electrical rental company and there is so many "catty" women there it is unbelievable. Im not good enough for any of them apparently so spend most of my time alone. My hair isnt good enough neither is the clothes i wear so its all vague put downs under the guise of "help" and I hate confrontation so I tend to keep quiet


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Their tough luck if they have to waste energy making smart alec remarks about your knitting! YOU are using an enjoyable pastime to utilize time that would in other words be 'wasted' - and you would probably be fretting about 'wasted knitting time'and thinking of some of the fun projects you could be doing. I've been knitting and crocheting since a young child, and have fortunately not had much in the adverse comments. Kids in particular seem to be fascinated with the way one can make something with a 'string' of yarn and needles  Life is too short to worry about others' reactions to everything. Knit and enjoy it!


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

You'll be surprised. Knitttng during my lunch hour sparked curiosity in another employee thirty years my junior and now, one evening a week, I knit with her, her mom, and a neighbor, all of whom learned because of my lunch hour.


----------



## mequeenb (Jul 6, 2012)

If I know I am going to sit in a Dr.office or stand in line anywhere...I put my knitting in a bag, hold it on my arm and knit...I don't care what people think or say...As my Grandmother said when I was little...Don't worry how you look..you'll come back looking the same as when you left...no one ever gave me anything better or different than what I had...If people don't like my knitting...I could care less..at least I'm not being offensive and I'm not invading anyone's personal space...Knit on and carry big sticks.....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Only once did anyone try to shut me down. I was doing grand jury duty and took my knitting/crochet work with me for 2 months. One woman, a very self-centered, self-absorbed person who wanted to be in control challenged my ability to listen to the cases while working. I barely looked at her and said something to the effect that knitting increased my ability to pay attention and I would be the judge of what I could handle and continued to knit. The woman never said another word to me throughout the weeks sitting there. And if there were videos to watch of that experience, you would see that I was one of the more outspoken and actively involved of the 23 jurors seated.

Other people on the jury were fascinated with my work and ultimately I sold 4 pieces to members. That was fun!

I think the difference is your energy. If you knit with a sense of entitlement to be there, doing that, no one will have the courage to confront you except the crazies who are not connected anyway. It is always that sense of entitlement that comes thru that prevent people from attacking you. It is not being hostile or aggressive. It is just being there like you belong to be there doing what you are doing. If someone approaches pre-empt them by asking if they would like to see what you are making. It will usually stop them in their tracks if they are critical. They will be open to you, or will walk away.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


The landlady of my local pub and her sister used to take the p**s out of me for my crafts. I had a couple of requests from a friend to make him some jumpers so they have seen the work I do. Interestingly enough when she wanted a top of a particular colour and type and couldn't find anything in the shop she commissioned me to make one for her. They don't say anything now about my knitting or crochet.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Once you start knitting in public you'll see more people approve than disapprove. Once a week I have a late meeting in town after work. Rather than drive home and waste gas, I sit in our library's reading room for an hour--it's great--all the huge coffee table books I never want to carry home I spread out and enjoy while knitting socks at the same time. It's relaxing and I often meet kindred spirits.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think what needs to be remembered is that we are ALL adults. A little funny teasing is all in good fun, but if it continues, people need to reminded that we ARE NOT in grade school...

Just tell them that before there was Macy's, there were PEOPLE knitting your sweaters and, this one is my favorite...

Knitting, it's not just a hobby, it's a post apocalyptic life skill! Lmao!!

Besides, you will get more questions than teasing-comments..


----------



## Brendij (Jul 14, 2012)

When someone makes an inappropriate comment to me I respond "and how do you mean that?" Focus is back on them and they are usually embarrassed. Perhaps they rethink, at the very least they realize they cannot get away with future comments to me.


----------



## quiltu (Aug 21, 2012)

My cousin just got braces, she refers to people that comment negatively with "oh, you are a bracist!" (racist).
So, I would smile and say "oh, you are a knitist!" It might take them awhile to get it, but you would have the upper hand! I have a whole group of friends because I was knitting at a Dr.'s office and so was another lady, we meet every Thursday.


----------



## Audrone (Jun 5, 2013)

I find that most people are curious and ask what I am making and more often than not reply that they wish they knew how.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

ashka said:


> Thank you everyone you have given me more confidence than you know and no I am not a gran yet I have two girls aged 16 and 12 so am in the teenage stage... eeek. I think my knitting and crochet is helping me stay sane lol. I also cross stitch as well


If anyone does make a comment that is intended to hurt , just tell them what I do when asked why I knit..........."it keeps me from killing the family or silly people, if I have something nice in my hands, I don't want to mess it up by strangling the poop out of someone". Watch the face go from smug to confused! then laugh your uh huh off! Knit, enjoy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

BTW, let me remind people that World Wide Knitting in Public week begins today. So even if you cannot find others to knit with you, sit outside, in a public place and knit. If weather is bad, do it in a cafe. I do it all the time and no one has ever questioned me other than to say something nice or show interest because they also knit/crochet. I love it when the young waitress tells me she is learning and I see how encouraged she is watching me.


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

Once you start you will be amazed at the new friends you
will make. Enjoy what you like to do - life is too short to worry about other people.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Didn't you all know that it is "Knit in Public" day today? Really! As long as you aren't poking people with your needles, it certainly isn't their business!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Just know that if people feel it necessary to make negative comments about your knitting (or anything you do) it's not to "pick" on you it's because they lack a happiness inside themselves to be nice. I find people that make negative comments about anything are unhappy with themselves so they think it will make them feel better if they say something to hurt someone else. It doesn't work. Always smile and say you enjoy it and it passes the time. If you let them see it hurts they will keep it up and with other things as well. It's a form of bullying. Just feel sorry for them and happy for yourself. Don't give them that power over your emotions. In ten years will any of it matter? in two weeks, in two days, really, it's not worth worrying about if you look at it that way.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Just know that if people feel it necessary to make negative comments about your knitting (or anything you do) it's not to "pick" on you it's because they lack a happiness inside themselves to be nice. I find people that make negative comments about anything are unhappy with themselves so they think it will make them feel better if they say something to hurt someone else. It doesn't work. Always smile and say you enjoy it and it passes the time. If you let them see it hurts they will keep it up and with other things as well. It's a form of bullying. Just feel sorry for them and happy for yourself. Don't give them that power over your emotions. In ten years will any of it matter? in two weeks, in two days, really, it's not worth worrying about if you look at it that way.


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

You might just find that folks will be more curious and envious of the fact that you know how to and they don't. I don't think I've heard a negative comment about knitting in public. I have heard comments like, "I wish I could", or "how did you learn". Try it and you might be surprised. :thumbup:


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mostly I get people asking me to show them what I'm knitting. To the ones that make fun I quote my favorite saying "I knit so that I dont't kill people. That usually shuts them up.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Why are you so sensitive? Why do you care? You are you, an individual with your own likes and dislikes. Stop worrying what others will do or say for heavens sake. Be your own person and gather some confidence in yourself and knit where ever you want to knit. If someone makes a comment consider the source and continue knitting. I have had more people say they wish they could do that than have made fun of me. In fact I can't think of ever being made fun of for my knitting. When people show you who they are believe them but don't let that stop you from being who you are.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I have knitted since I was a child and can't remember anyone really making fun of my knitting. Especially now...I think knitting has become very "in vogue" and most people who comment are expressing their own wishes that they could do it. It's often a nice segue into conversation. Knit on!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

evesch said:


> I make beautiful things and am never embarrased by my public knitting/crochet. I have rarely ever heard a negative remark about it. I will knit while standing in a line or waiting for food to arrive or after church if hubby is the maintance that week(have to wait till people are gone to turn things off, etc.) at work if I am done. I work with no real breaks at work so don't do that very often. I think people who tease or make negative comments are poor excuses for Human Beings and are just plain jealous that someone has a skill that they do not. But since I am a well overweight not very pretty person and have had to "toughen up" a long time ago, I may not even notice if people razz me about my crafts. More often then not they are over asking what I am working on now and wishing I would make them something. Maybe you could find someone interested in learning and share with them and start a new trend...One of my favorite quips to dumb people is "Oh! So sorry that you are so Unskilled that you can't enjoy a craft! I feel for Yah!" " Oh well it keeps my hands busy so I am not smoking or punching people!" is another I like.


Great comebacks. I also like "I have sharp objects and I have balls."


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

Why does it even matter what anyone else thinks. What YOU think is what's important. Sit up tall and smile. They are jealous of your ability.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Just Do IT!!! My husband always makes fun of my constant knitting...I just ignore him. It gives me pleasure, calms me, and fills up unbelievable gaps of time that others waste doing nothing!


----------



## LRMaxwell (Jun 8, 2013)

I just spent a week at a conference and I knitted socks during the presentations. It was a small group of 35 people that I have known for several years. I was nervous about knitting in public. Everyone was interested in what I was doing and asked questions about it.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

The gal that was manager of the cafe at the campground we worked at last summer would take her knitting with her so she'd have something to do once her paper work was done and before the lunch crowd came in. She was picked on for doing an old ladies craft. She responded with "How old do you think I am?". Then she took pride in telling them that she was 23 and had just graduated from college and asking them if they still thought that knitting was an old ladies craft.
Be strong and do what you wish. Children as young as 5 are learning the craft.


----------



## Julie98 (Jan 19, 2013)

You could think to yourself, this is for my partner so it is special, and he/she is worth the time and odd comments. A lot of people are jealous that you have a talent and are in a loving relationship, loving enough that you will hand make that something for someone so special.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I like Tennessee Gal's response. Shouldn't take more than once or twice.First time will be the hardest. Don't let them buffalo you. Okay,gals and guys,it's wwkipd. Let's get going!
I'm off to the mall food court.


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

Is your Avatar a foreign blue oriental cat by any chance? We have had 2 and they were the love of our lives. You just knit where you want to..I do. Keep your chin up and be true to yourself.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Be confident! U have a hobby thats actually useful and creative! Being called a knitting granny may just be an ice breaker for, gee can u teach me that?


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

babysnapdragon said:


> Is your Avatar a foreign blue oriental cat by any chance? We have had 2 and they were the love of our lives. You just knit where you want to..I do. Keep your chin up and be true to yourself.


My avatar is my cat Indiana He is half ragdoll and half siamese. He is my baby boy lol He was actually meant to be a she hence the name. He is my michief one too always getting into trouble and picking on my other two cats


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've always found that if I knit or crochet in public that people don't laugh or tease, they are fascinated and it ends up a great conversation starter. They want to know what I'm making, and if they don't know the difference they'll as if its knit or crochet etc etc. Many times they will ask if it would bother me if they watch because their mom, grandma, aunt used to knit and they loved watching it again. So if someone does laugh or tease just think of how wonderful it makes some people feel to see you knitting/crocheting. The comforting memories it brings to some people is far more valuable than any person laughing. So I'd say to heck with the laughers and enjoy the wonderful people who love what you are doing!


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for your positive replies will let you know how i go


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

People love to watch knitters. I've never had a negative reaction, but I often respond with, "Actually, it's quite meditative." Usually they watch for a while in silence, then say, "Yeah, it is."


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i tell them yes but look what nice work i do lol then they usually sit or stand by and chat


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Tell 'em some of the most talented and prolific knitter on this site are guys. Age or sex has nothing to do with it. Sure healthier than smoking! Whatever you do DO'T stop knitting...then those verbal bullies have won. Tell 'em it very tactile and soothing and relaxing. Joan 8060..


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

Just because you don't have your head in a phone like most others doesn't mean there's something wrong. You are the one with the skill!!! Why not treat yourself to some funky needles. I have purchased some on ETSY from a shop called DotDotSmile. The bamboo needles have polymer ends.... cupcakes, flowers, penguins... I have bought some and I feel great using them... especially in public. Hold your head up and be proud of your skill and your commitment to make something individual and heartfelt!!


----------



## annak (Mar 8, 2013)

I just took a airplane flight from Dallas to Denver. I worked on my sock knitting project waiting to board and during the flight. Several people were curious and asked me what I was knitting and truly admired the wip. Wendy Johnson (she is a big knitter and has written several books on knitting) knits on the subway all the time and said people are always asking her to knit something for them. I cannot understand why anyone would laugh at you for knitting or crocheting? Just keep knitting!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


You have pages of answers, which I haven't read, so others may feel as I do - first, I have no problem knitting in public and have often had many people say they enjoy watching me - never had a negative comment yet. (even in places like the auto shop, waiting for work on the vehicle - the guys would ask or just watch me knit...) Many times I get compliments or truly interested questions.

If I see someone else knitting in public, I will often compliment them on their work. Great conversation starters, and you never know when you can end up making a new friend, learning something new about the craft, or hearing a tip on a yarn sale 

For what it is worth, today apparently starts a week long celebration known as "Knit in public day" - used to be just one day, but now has gained in popularity, I guess!

So, go for it!!


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

First off, how do you know they will tease you? Just a feeling?
If they do, say, call you granny, come back with "Yep, practicing for when I get there" or some such quip. 
You may find that instead of the teasing you'll find interest.
Go for it!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


Stop letting what other people say or do influence you not to be yourself..just smile and keep on with your knitting or crocheting..or jab them with the needle..ha ha


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

To think that this subject just started with a comment Friday about knitting in public and already on page 8. I can't imagine any other one getting so many responses in such a short time. I usually don't even look at one when it gets to page 4 but I have enjoyed this one and every comment.
Fellow Knitters! We are one big happy family and we will keep the world in stitches!

Carol J.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I was 66 when I married again. My husband's pastor friends
laughed and said I was knitting "little things".

I told them we were looking into good schools for the kids we would have.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I would just say " Jealous you cant do this?" or why would what Im doing concern you?


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

You have received many great responses to your dilemma about knitting so far and I would like to add a comment of my own. I too take a lot of teasing and negative comments about my knitting, but I try not to let them get to me, nor will I ever stop knitting until I absolutely have to. Knitting does not have a gender or age. Knitting is just knitting, a lovely and useful skill to have! I remember seeing a picture recently on KP of George Lucas knitting and I know that many movie actors knit between 'takes' so they are not wasting time. There must be a wide range of ages on KP and also several men who like to knit. So don't let friends, family or co-workers get to you with their negative comments! Don't give up a skill that you enjoy because of what others might think or say about it. Just keep on knitting! You are in great company with your fellow KPers!


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

I knit whenenver/wherever I can! Most of the comments I hear are "are you knitting that for me? Or I like a long sweater with pockets" They are usually jealous and are wanting something handmade.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

No one's ever teased me and I knit in public all the time. Of course I always have my little boys with me so I doubt anyone would call me granny. Still, so many people knit and crochet these days that I think the stereotype is fading. Do what you want.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


Don't say anything negative back to them. That is not how God teaches us to respond. If they do say something negative to you, just smile and go on knitting. They will move on to someone else to make fun of. The people that are making fun of you are not worth worrying about. Don't stoop to their level.


----------



## ewc43 (May 5, 2011)

I also get comments about Madame DeFarge, from A Tale of Two Cities. I just tell them, "Your name is next!"
some people react positively and bring their own knitting to do with me.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

flginny said:


> I live in the South and here it's very rare for anyone to be ridiculed by strangers. When I knit in public all I get is interest. Strangers ask what I'm making...... it's a conversation starter.
> Virginia


Same here. I do knit at work during lunch. I've not only taught a few to crochet, I also now have a knitting buddy at work. She decided to learn when watching me. She took a knitting class and occasionally brings her knitting to work.

She and I hit an LYS sale, where she bought some Manos and other yarns in hanks for the first time. So yesterday, I took my swift and ball winder up to work and we spent the lunch hour winding yarn! Half the firm came into the lunchroom/main kitchen to see what we were doing, totally fascinated!!

I get gentle teasing, but everyone makes item requests, too. When teased, I always tell them that they better be happy I'm knitting or I'd be causing them great bodily harm! I work in a faced pace, stressful environment. They understand it is my stress reducer.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Tell them you're burning lots of calories when knitting. May not be true but they'll be jealous lol


----------



## fibernut (Jun 5, 2011)

I am one of the 2-3 ladies who attend our Fly fishing group that meets, all the rest are men and I take my small project and knit during the speakers, especially the ones who talk about all the bugs, ugh, they use to fish with. I got some sarcastic looks in the beginning but now they know they can't intimidate me and I am one of the best helpers at the events they hold. My husband doesn't mind anymore either...he knows when my hands are busy, I am a happy camper...Last month I was knitting a very pretty pink lacey scarf all through the "talks" and some of the guys even called me "pretty in pink" so go for it girl!!! You might be surprised how in the end these people are just using that as an excuse to bully you and when you show them you don't care, it will eventually stop. Think more of yourself and less of them!!!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I saw a young lady in her late 20s standing in the mall (on Long Island) knitting while she waited for someone. The yarn was in a shoulder bag and it looked as though she was waiting for someone. Quite a few young people came over to her and asked what she was doing. I didn't hear any negative comments, only interest.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

First a question for you. How do you know they will react badly? I have always knitted during both tea breaks and lunch breaks at work and in 35 years I cannot remember one person calling me Granny. Most comments were complimentary, some have been envious and in several cases I have been asked to teach that person. The worst comment I've ever had was 'why do you bother knitting when you can but it cheaper at ASDA', my answer to that was 'So can several thousand other people. This will fit me exactly not roughly and will be unique to me'. I have knitted and crocheted on public transport and no one has complained but I have had many interesting conversations because of it. Take the bull by the horns and try it, you may be very pleasnatly surprised by your co-workers reactions


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

carolyn tolo said:


> I was 66 when I married again. My husband's pastor friends
> laughed and said I was knitting "little things".
> 
> I told them we were looking into good schools for the kids we would have.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: great reply!!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


I get more of the"I wish I could do that or I wish I had the patience to do that" type of response. Do what you do and enjoy.


----------



## Pipsmom (Oct 8, 2011)

Knit on and do not feel bad.... Many of those who tease you are probably closet knitters...


----------



## marystover (Jun 24, 2012)

I take my knitting with me all the time. It relaxes me and I enjoy it. Have had a lot of interest from several people as to what I'm making. Had a gentleman in the waiting room while my car was being worked on that asked if I would knit him a pair of socks. Go for it and knit away. Happy knitting.


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey, I have knitted my way through college, medical school, internship, residency and over 30 years of a surgical practice. When I was younger I got teased by my associates, classmates that I was a knit wit. At first I was confused about the remarks but I let them go and continued my knitting. When I graduated magna cum laude and received my diploma the president of Emery Univ. said to me he had never had a student that knitted but was so glad that I could learn, teach and make socks all at once. I did meet oposition from my professors early on but they backed off after then realized I could do more than one thing at a time. Don't let keep you from doing what you want to do. Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## Pat651 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi! I felt bad when I saw your post. It doesn't sound like you work with very nice people. I love knitting in public! Instead of the "granny" comments, people "ooooh" and " aaaah", and ask the usual questions..., like "is that knitting or crocheting?", "is it hard?", "how long does it take to make that?", etc, etc. Don't be embarrassed! You should be proud of your skill. And when people say, "I don't have time to do that", ask them how much time they spend sitting in front of the TV at night. They could be knitting while they watch TV. Maybe you could teach them! 
If you get the "granny" remarks - which I doubt you will, since knitting has made a huge comeback in recent years - just let it roll off your back. These aren't people you'd want for your friends, anyway!
Happy Knitting!!


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

MissNettie said:


> Has it occurred to you that those who tease or make snide comments are just jealous because they do not know how to do anything except "text" or talk on cell phones. I am an attorney. I went back to school (law school) when I was in my late 30's, to a prestigious school. In some classes it was not practical to take notes and I asked the professors if I could knit. They never objected. It helped me to concentrate on what was being said. I graduated from law school and knitted my way through the bar exam courses in Va. and SC. Passed both and was admitted to both bars. I have knitted in court, when waiting, not when trying a case. You should be proud that you know how to knit and the ones that are making fun are just idiots. KNIT ON!


What a great story! Knit on indeed!


----------



## Mspiggy253 (Apr 6, 2013)

I use the line "I knit so I don't kill people, it makes me happy. In the event that I change my mind I have these neat pointy lil sticks to stab people with"! They will either laugh alot or get up and move! Problem solved!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Maybe they think that if your are knitting they do not have your full attention. Just give them a grin and keep on knitting. People who are rude don't deserve an answer to their stupid quotes etc etc. As for being called granny don't let that bother you it is just a word. But as most of the ladies have said, very few people are rude, they are more curious than anything else. Give it a try you would be surprised.


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

WelshWooly said:


> First a question for you. How do you know they will react badly? I have always knitted during both tea breaks and lunch breaks at work and in 35 years I cannot remember one person calling me Granny. Most comments were complimentary, some have been envious and in several cases I have been asked to teach that person. The worst comment I've ever had was 'why do you bother knitting when you can but it cheaper at ASDA', my answer to that was 'So can several thousand other people. This will fit me exactly not roughly and will be unique to me'. I have knitted and crocheted on public transport and no one has complained but I have had many interesting conversations because of it. Take the bull by the horns and try it, you may be very pleasnatly surprised by your co-workers reactions


I have mentioned that I knit at work before, and the looks I got werent "nice" put it that way, so yeah a gut feeling, and these are the same people that make me feel bad about myself physically that is, my clothes, my hair etc Im not into cliques at work but unfortunately there is a large catty one at work


----------



## lilyktwong (May 5, 2012)

I took up this hobby one year ago. My friends did not tease me but some remarked "why bother! why not just buy one". One person who said this has asked me to teach her now. She has helped me when I move house and sometimes invite me to eat at her place. For return I have given her a shrug, a Potato Chip and Sashay ruffle scarf. She likes all and ask me to teach her. I tell people that what I made is one and only which $$$ cannot buy. Except for the Sashay scarves I have even sold more than a dozen. I crochet 4-5 apparels when in Singapore/Malaysia and all my friends, even people I don't know, remarked how pretty. 
A friend like one so much she insist pay for the yarn and ask me to make it. Too bad impossible to get the same kind of yarn over here. Even if I go back to Malaysia again that LYS may not carry it again. So you see, what you buy others can also buy and wear same. Sometimes I say I do what I like!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


 You could try saying "I'm sorry you feel that way", then continue with your knitting. I used to be just like you and would not stand up for myself. Not anymore! As I get older, (soon to be 71), I realized I really don't care what others think of me. As long as God can be pleased with what I'm doing, and I like it, so be it. .


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I first had knitting needles placed in my hands when I was 4 years old because I become bored quite easily. I carry some kind of project with me at all times. As I don't like to waste time. Yes, co-workers will always have something to say about what others are doing and at times be very cruel about stuff. But, once they see your project taking form and completed they'll be asking you to make something for them. Try not to listen to them. I know easier said than done. I would not let them prevent me from doing what I enjoy. Look you could be doing something that is harmful and not productive. Knitting is cheaper than prescriptions and makes one happier in the longhaul
Moonieboy


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

My sharp tongue usually has the appropriate reply to those who think putting you down increases their stature:

"I got this idea from Vanna White."

"I learned to knit in prison to pass the time and soothe my nerves so I wouldn't murder again."

"I wanted to bring my chainsaw in to work on my tree log art but the boss vetoed the idea."

"I think I don't get nearly enough credit for not murdering people who annoy me."

"I make homemade sausage but it was too messy with all the meat, blood, and casings to bring to work so I decided to knit."

"I made $100,000 last year in a knitting design contest and have a trip planned to Ireland to replenish my yarn stash with the money. Well, after I buy a new car......."

"I'm just playing with a texture and color design for my new book which should be out in about 3 months. The last one sold over 200,000 copies!"

"You don't knit? It's a sign of extreme intelligence according to many articles I've read."

You get the idea........................


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

It's a shame some people have no manners. Go ahead with your knitting. It's one craft that has become the rage today. If they say something, look innocent and ask them didn't they know that millions of people knit worldwide. They don't know what they are missing.
I taught my niece to crochet when she was pre-teen. She's 24 now, expecting her first baby, and is busy making a blanket for
him. No one has anything but praise to offer when she takes her work out in public.
Don't let them get to you. Good luck and happy knitting!


----------



## kateb660 (Apr 27, 2013)

Go for it! Knit away! I always get lots of comments while knitting in public and during lunch at work and folks in my church family actually support my knitting during the service. Is our knitting at lunch any different than reading, smoking, gossiping or having our noses glued to our electronic toys? We have something to show for our efforts and it keeps us sane, lowers our blood pressure and gives us joy. Show your needles to the world!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I suggest that you not respond to negative comments (if any are actually made). Just smile at the poor fool and continue knitting. If they don't get a response there is nothing to encourage them to continue. At the same time you might find other knitters/crocheters who would like to join you once you have broken the ice.

I personally have never had a negative reaction to any handwork that I do in public. It often brings complements and starts conversations.

So - just get out there and do your thing!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


They might call you granny but it will be a tease and not mean spirited. Just laugh it off and continue knitting. They will show an interest in what you are making and maybe want to learn eventually. I think some people can't help teasing if you look young and they are surprised to see that you knit. They just don't know what else to say.


----------



## maggscott (Feb 28, 2013)

I say go for it - take out your knitting and show it off. I have been teaching kids to knit in the library where I work - it started as a four week summer program last year and it's still going strong. These kids are 10 and 11 years old and full of enthusiasm for their new skills. They're not grannies and they are very proud of their efforts. You never know, you might find some people who want to learn from you.


----------



## Krecreator (Nov 14, 2012)

The very young and the very old will stop, ask questions and want information. The friends will want to "have" what you are knitting and many will wish they were that talented.

You may find others who want to join you in being constructive with their free time at work. When I knit, I am more awake and aware of the things around me (simple knitting, only) and have a fond memory and a token of the time and place where items were produced. Try making simple, quick things at first to others can see how quickly you CAN create. The longer projects can wait until you have established a pattern and a nice reputation.

Good luck and hold your head and needles high....maybe even make a set of dowel knitting needles to work with and impress the men!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I am a Granny now so I really don't care what anyone else thinks but in my younger years, I made countless baby shower gifts for coworkers that were received with awe and appreciation. Make just one gift for a coworker and you will most likely see a difference in their very narrow minded opinions.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I once went to an open air concert sponsored by a Motorcycle shop,so most of the attendees were bikers. I'm not and too old to start now, but the band was one of my favorites. I took my knitting, and was sitting knitting away, and a little boy about 10 came up and very politely asked what I was doing. I explained, and he seemed very interested. I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't go back to his family and ask his mom to teach him to knit! *LOL*


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Come up with a list of interesting knitting trivia such as Julis Roberts knits. Do a little googling so you are prepared for the comments. Tell them you are a textile artist!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

ashka-Buy a knitting magazine and keep it in your knitting bag. If anyone teases you, whip out the magazine and say something like "does this look like granny knitting to you?". Personally, I've never been teased about my knitting. I've had quite a few people ask me about it and say they really wish they knew how to knit (including a few men and a number of teenagers and children)If anyone teases you, just smile and continue knitting. If they don't get a reaction, they'll give up. People tease to get a reaction. It's no fun for them if they don't get one. Just relax and ignore them. Denise


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Riding on the bus to and from work was an hour each way while I was working so what better way to use the time. I tend to get carsick so reading was not an option. I found that people would start a conversation about what I was knitting and, mostly, ask if it was as difficult as it looked. It helped me wind up for work and wind down from work. Now, when knitting in public, I answer questions. Younger women, and some men, have asked about the level of difficulty in learning. I always say that it's as difficult as you make it, it builds confidence (If I can knit, I can do anything.), and works as a great de-stresser. You can also say that you are carrying on a tradition that just a few years ago may have been lost forever. Continue to knit and ignore the jesting. :thumbup:


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm in my 30s and I worked at a amusement park with Teen to 20 yr olds. I knitted waiting to clock in and at lunch. I'd get a lot of questions like "how old are you?" Most the time. Most comments are from men though..lol we had a elderly man who worked there and use to tell me how his mom knitted. So whenever someone saw me w out my needle n yarn they'd always ask if I've finished.

I think everywhere you go there will be one person who thinks knitting is a waste of time. Lol


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just do it. If your fellow workers make fun...so what. They will find something else to be nasty about. I had a lot of time to wait in a very classy arts center. I hesitated about taking my crocheting but was thinking of the time wasted just sitting, waiting. I got it out. You have no idea how many people came to see what I was making, reminiscing about seeing grandma knitting. Some even had grandma teach them but said that they forgot everything she taught them. Go for it!!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

If who you are is "a person who knits".........go ahead and knit and heck with the comments! It took me a long time to get to this point and I still have a flash of insecurity when I pull out my knitting at a meeting but the response has never been negative. 

I brought it out at a Parish Council retreat (more business than anything else) and was pleased to have smiles and nods from many of the women and great curiosity from several of the men. One of the guys (a 6'4" hunk) asked if he could watch and pulled up a chair and was scrutinizing every move I made - like he had never seen knitting before. I asked the speaker if he minded if I knit - I explained that it helped me to concentrate on his speech - and he was happy to have me do it and that he understood about concentrating on the speech. 

I say - go for it!! And if you get unpleasant comments (which I think is doubtful) give them a big smile and say "Now, why would you say a think like that to me?"


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


I think YOUR body language makes a difference. If you are nervous, worried about what others will say, it shows. People who like to tease/bully others sense vulnerability in others. Start giving yourself positive affirmations: I am a knitter and that is an accomplishment to be proud of! Are you concerned because you are still a beginner and are uncertain of your skill? Remember: YOU know what you are doing, THEY don't!


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

I say go knit! But I also am suggesting get something really 'cool' and some really goregeous yarn and have it almost done, as your first public appearance, so they don't see an 'old lady making socks...boring' but a artist with color and flair making...I don't know you'll have to decide. Maybe fingerless gloves for typing in? That way they don't just see K1 P1 not just two sticks and string but a real result. I've never had a problem but I don't go to a job. Let us know what happens, and show us what you knit. Hugs.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Boy, am I behind the times! I only recognized 3 of the celebs and one was Joan Crawford! I didn't see Russell Crow and he knits.


Ryan Gosling also knits and I didn't see him on the list...


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


I've never gotten teased, at least not to my face, and I'm a guy, and I knit just about everywhere and anywhere. You're right, you should say "the hell with you". It sounds like you might be one of those kind people that doesn't like to hurt other people's feelings, but look at it this way. They're hurting your feelings. Maybe practice in front of a mirror. Work on a Cruella deVile sneer. Tell them they're just jealous because you can do something they can't. Tell them when all is said and done, you have something to show for your time other than idle gossip and what was on the telly last night.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Rarely have I ever heard someone say something negative about my knitting. In fact, I can't ever remember anyone saying anything but positive comments like.... Oh what are you making? ...Oh, that is pretty? ... Gee, I wish I could do that.... etc.
I have also taken my knitting with me into Mexico ... sat on a bench in the square ... lots of little ladies selling jewelry, hair ornaments, etc. would stop and just watch me knit... we did not speak same language... but it was obvious by their smiles that they were impressed... and did not think I was too weird.
Granted, I am now a grannie... but have not always been one. Started knitting in my teens. Most folks were impressed. I believe if there is a person that would make disparaging remarks... he or she is doing it only because of jealousy... 
Do not be afraid. You may just be pleasantly surprised with lots of positive comments.
Jane


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

Have your coworkers made fun of you already? If so, were they just joking with you. If not, how rude! Ignore them because they're ignorant. Lots of folks of all ages knit and crochet. It's creative, relaxing and at the end you have this beautiful fabric/garment. When it's all said and done they will realize that it's a pretty awesome way to spend your time.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i am not quite 50 yet, almost, but not yet.....
i have been taking my knitting with me for the last um......
20 years???? as i've knitted/crocheted off and on, (very basic stuff mind you) but have only received positive/inquisitive remarks from others, if some one doesn't like it, then they don't have too......we all can't make everyone happy, & its none of their business, they can do what they want.......
as mentioned many times earlier in this post, at least we are being productive, when i went to Naples Fla earlier this year, i brought along a simple brioche knit of a cowl, well, all the waiting in the airport & plain ride, i completed an item for charity, & had some lovely chats.
hope this helps, don't worry what others think, if they are rude to make fun, then let it slide.......


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

You've been given so many wonderful suggestions. If I don't want to be interrupted, I would put ear buds in and knit away. You can usually tell if someone reacts positively. If you want to respond to that, take an ear bud out and chat. If that's not the case, just keep knitting. 

Knitting is so relaxing for me that I try to do it as much as possible. I take medication for high blood pressure and find that it is significantly lower after I knit for awhile. So for me, it's doctor's orders!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


I've knit EVERYWHERE for over 40 years and never had a negative comment or look. Enjoy your hobby. You might be surprised at how many acquaintances and new friends you make.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

When I was in grad school 30+ years ago, I knitted on circulars and crocheted to and from university on the trolley and between classes if I didn't have the ability to go practice (lack of practice rooms) or study, and I ended up getting two of my friends to do it as well. And on the trolley, the regulars including the driver all followed what I was doing. It made for friendly conversation starters. One professor joked that if he ever got boring, just take out the knitting needles to let him know


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

MMM that sounds bad, in a different economy I would say get another job but that's not easy today. I am very sorry you have to work in such an environment, I would need my knitting to stop me going mad there. In my job I would have complained to my line manager or if he or she was one of this clique then a manager who wasn't and if all else failed take them to court under the anti harassment laws we have in the UK. There is not much I can do to help you but to wish you luck and a happier environment in future.


----------



## sdkroos (Aug 28, 2012)

I suggest the same answer for every situation where someone is "judging"
Say " Why do you care?"
They rarely reply. 
People can only hurt you if you let them


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I first braved knitting in public when I was a volunteer at a youth drop-in agency a few years ago, scared of being teased by other volunteers as well as the teens who came in. I needn't have worried- I only ever had genuinely interested comments and admiration from the young and older staff members.
I now always carry knitting or crochet with me for waiting at the dentist/optician/blood donation centre, and have NEVER been teased or received a negative comment.
Go for it, and enjoy listening to the whispered comments along the lines of "I wish I'd learnt to knit when mum/gran/auntie tried to teach me"!!!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


First it is easier if you do not measure your self-worth or the worth of you knitting based on other peoples opinions. Some people are naturally mean-spirited and will say mean things or judgemental statements because they are that way. That is their problem not yours.

Second, it has been my life-long experience that any people I like or care about always say kind things about my knitting. Many want to learn; many want me to make them something (free of course); many admire and complement.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

ashka said:


> thats a fantastic idea hudson thank you, and thank you to everyone who has replied to me, Im going to start taking the partners scarf as he wants it yesterday apparently lol but you have actually made me look forward to work which is an achievement lol. I work in a call centre for a furniture and electrical rental company and there is so many "catty" women there it is unbelievable. Im not good enough for any of them apparently so spend most of my time alone. My hair isnt good enough neither is the clothes i wear so its all vague put downs under the guise of "help" and I hate confrontation so I tend to keep quiet


Heavens, what a bunch of losers you work with! By all means, take your knitting and your iPod. Put an audiobook on it and knit away...the sooner you tune them out the better! I like the idea of taking charity knitting first and let them make their comments and get it over with. You smile sweetly and say something like, "Oh this? I'm making blanket squares for a charity called Circle Squares. They make comfort blankets for South African orphans whose parents died of AIDS." Or, yes, this is a chemo hat for a lady who is battling breast cancer." They will have embarrassed themselves and you can go back to your knitting with a secret smile.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Three places that I don't knit are church, funerals and weddings. Otherwise I knit when and where I want. Sometimes I get teased at basketball games but I don't let it bother me. Just knit and enjoy it. If someone really gets to you, poke them with a needle.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Three places that I don't knit are church, funerals and weddings. Otherwise I knit when and where I want. Sometimes I get teased at basketball games but I don't let it bother me. Just knit and enjoy it. If someone really gets to you, poke them with a needle.


 :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

I gave a baby blanket to a girl at work. She didn't believe I made it. She said I don't look like a knitter. I'm sot sure how to take that comment.


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

When I used the to take the train to work in the morning, I always had my knitting or crocheting with me. Usually it was baby blankets or items that didn't require a lot of concentration. People were always asking what I was making and were always interested on the progress I was making. 

So I think you should go ahead, and yes maybe it will inspire someone.

Deborah


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Go ahead and knit! I knit whenever and where ever I'm sitting down! (Not in church!) I believe you will get positive responses from your co-workers. Most people are envious of those who make good use of their time. 
I also have a comment about knitting for girls your daughters' ages. Discuss what they would like before you start anything. The only way it will work is if they have input into the project. They almost always go for something like a headband done in their school colors.
Enjoy!


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

Next week is National Knit in Public. Go for it :lol:


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

There always seems to be someone who wants to tease but after a while I find it is usually this person who wants to learn. I found one woman a real pain. Her remarks were particularly nasty and she said something every time she saw me, particularly if there was a group of people around. I would knit before Bible Class or at coffee/teas until every one got there etc. She always had a sarcastic remark. One day she came in and it was just she and I alone for once. I told her that I saw her as an enormously loving person 99% of the time so I asked if she minded if I asked her why she was always "teasing" me about knitting; she was hurting my feelings. I didn't know then if it was me she had a problem with or the knitting. To make a long story short she apologized and explained that she knew she could never knit as well as I do and it made her feel inadequate. She feels very confident about everthing else in life and knitting makes her feel stupid and inadequate. She doesn't tease me anymore but it's a good lesson for all of us. We are not going to be perfect at everything. I love the things I am good at. One thing I am good at is being an audience. I can appreciate other people's work! All you guys are the greatest!
marilyn


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

ashka said:


> thats a fantastic idea hudson thank you, and thank you to everyone who has replied to me, Im going to start taking the partners scarf as he wants it yesterday apparently lol but you have actually made me look forward to work which is an achievement lol. I work in a call centre for a furniture and electrical rental company and there is so many "catty" women there it is unbelievable. Im not good enough for any of them apparently so spend most of my time alone. My hair isnt good enough neither is the clothes i wear so its all vague put downs under the guise of "help" and I hate confrontation so I tend to keep quiet


They are so lucky I don't work there with you. The first one that opened her mouth would get such an earful, they wouldn't even dare approach me ever again. I do not suffer fools gladly. And I'm not afraid to make my opinion known. One day at my local pharmacy this woman was making a scene with the entire pharmacy staff and the manager, all because she had to wait to have her prescription filled and the staff did not treat her like queen she thought she was. She was standing there screaming at the store manager and everybody behind the counter to the point the rest of us couldn't get waited on. Now everybody at my pharmacy is really nice and friendly and polite and bends over backwards to help. I told the lady off royally, and informed her the only reason she was in such a snit is because she wasn't getting her a** kissed the way she wanted.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

When I was single and still working I always knit on the bus to and from work,etc. I never had any negative comments that I recall. This was in San Francisco in the 60's.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I get compliments when they see your beautiful work they'll admire it and who gives a darn what they say do your thing


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

It's sad that we are dictated by other people's thoughts, reactions etc- myself included - but ultimately you are doing what makes you happy. No law against that. Just smile or give 'em a look or a "whatever" and go back to what you were doing. I once heard the best comeback to someone being rude: "are you always such a jerk or is this a particularly bad day?" That should shut them up &#128540;


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

you don't have to say a word...keep your mouth shut and watch the results.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

John's old lady said:


> It took me a while before I had the confidence to 'knit in public', but am I glad I finally started. I would knit on break and lunch at work, when with my DH at the races or the casino, waiting for doctors appts, etc. I increased my skills, got more knitting done, and had some pleasant conversations with strangers. Once in a while some nosy parker knitter would tell me I was doing something wrong, or find an error, but who cares. It's my time and my project and a better way to spend a few minutes than reading a two month old People magazine-IMHO.


My response to an error is, "Only God creates without mistakes," or "You must be standing too close." The truth is that few people could even recognize a knitting/crochet mistake.

On the snarky side would be, "Do you rip out every mistake you find in your work?" If they say, "Yes," you reply, "How terribly time-consuming!" Or, "I make so few mistakes that it's not usually worth the bother."


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Three places that I don't knit are church, funerals and weddings. Otherwise I knit when and where I want. Sometimes I get teased at basketball games but I don't let it bother me. Just knit and enjoy it. If someone really gets to you, poke them with a needle.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I knit everywhere and have yet to be teased. Usually it's a query as to what I'm making, is it hard, love the yarn, etc. or "I wish I could do that" But despite my gray hair, nobody's given me guff about being a "knitting granny" :- ) Walk on the wild side - take your knitting with you next time you go somewhere!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

sandy127 said:


> I was knitting a hat once at work and was told that knitting is only for old people. I am 48 and she thought it was weird that I was knitting. In the next sentence she stated she wanted a hat in certain colors. Needless to say she never received a hat. I kept telling her that I was busy with previous requests.


I always say that my grandmother taught me to crochet when I was four, and my mother taught me to knit when I was in my early teens.

Personally, one of the reasons I knit and crochet is because I like wearing clothing and accessories that are unique and handmade. I tell them if I made it or refer to an Etsy site or wherever I purchased it.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

First of all, don't be afraid! I was too and to my amazement all the young men at my office were fascinated by my knitting and once the young girls saw the adorable raspberry hooded baby sweater with the glittering white trim and the tiny crystal buttons they all wanted one and all supported me and wanted to know when I would teach them. The guy's will ask if they can tighten or loosen my circlars for me! So I actually made new acquaintences in my very cold, snobby office.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I became a granny only 13 years ago but was knitting 40 years before that. I'd knit on the crowded train between college and home, sitting in the aisle on my suitcase. People either ignored me or looked interested. My knitting bag is an extension of my arm, except in church. (Some people even knit in church, but that's another subject that's been discussed at length on KP, and I keep my dog out of that fight.) I get comments of interest and admiration and "I wish I could...", etc. You have not a thing to be afraid of, dear. It does not matter AT ALL what someone thinks of your knitting.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I get comments too. I'm old enough to be grandma, but am not yet. I just say "I knit for my psyche, it keeps me from killing people" when I encounter a rude one. But mostly, I get comments like, reminds me of my mother (or grandmother), wish I could do that, wish I had the patience, etc. The polite ones I engage in conversation and I've met many fellow knitters -- so practice your tag line in the mirror, although with mine, I don't usually even look up, I just keep on knitting,


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I used to flint knapp. One man asked me WHY I did it. I looked him thoughtfully in the eye and said, "It feeds my soul." He didn't know how to respond to that and left me alone. There is no response for that!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Jenseydun said:


> I always tell people I knit because it keeps my hands busy and my mouth quiet. Who can argue with that?!


How I wish I could keep my mouth quiet by knitting! I take mindless knitting whenever I knit in public so I'm able to talk to others. Most patterns have to be done in the quiet of my own home.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Three places that I don't knit are church, funerals and weddings. Otherwise I knit when and where I want. Sometimes I get teased at basketball games but I don't let it bother me. Just knit and enjoy it. If someone really gets to you, poke them with a needle.


Brings back memories. When a nephew of ours was a football star in high school and college, we went to almost all the games. I'd take simple stuff that I could do while watching the game (or I'd look up when I knew Caleb was carrying the ball), and I got a little bit of a reputation. Got lots done, and it was fun!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pkb935 said:


> You could always say,"Go ahead and laugh. But when I'm through with this, I have something to show for my time. Do you?"


I agree with both the posts immediately after yours. I knit in public and have never received a negative reply. Just knit away and don't worry about what others say. Usually they have pre conceived ideas. Once they see your results the could be the first ones who what a lesson. Don't let the thought of a problem stop you from doing what you want to do. You might not have any problems and if you do just tell them you love to knit and you want to create beautiful things., and don't pay any more attention if it keeps on. don't let peoples' opinion stop what you want to do my dear. You are the master of what you do, and often negatives come from people who are jealous.


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

ashka said:


> My avatar is my cat Indiana He is half ragdoll and half siamese. He is my baby boy lol He was actually meant to be a she hence the name. He is my michief one too always getting into trouble and picking on my other two cats


Our Foreign Blues were Siamese and the plain coloured onesd would sometimes come out of litters of the classic pointed variety of Siamese. They have such wonderful temperaments and are highly intelligent too.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Recently I was at the hospital, waiting with the daughter of a friend, who was having surgery. The daughter has a college education, teaches school, and is 10-12 years younger than me. We got settled in the waiting room and I pulled out my knitting. She said, "a friend of mine knits and for the life of me, I don't know why, she is not OLD!". Somehow I kept my mouth shut, for once in my life, and thought....you silly fool, you don't know what you are missing! I also thought, stupid!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Ashka, the hardest lesson for me to learn was to care more about what I think of myself than what others think of me.
> 
> Unfortunately there are those who cannot feel good about themselves unless they are making someone else feel less than. They tease others and get satisfaction and enjoyment from causing someone else to feel badly and if they can pull others on their bandwagon even better. These people will never outgrow their kindergarten mentality.
> 
> ...


*I agree l00% with bobglory -- by the way everyone - she is going to teach a workshop to show us how to make the beautiful socks in her avatar!! That will be fun. Don't let others upset you - they are the ones with a problem*. . Designer1234


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I started a trend at work by taking mine. Some asked what I was making and soon there were others who brought their needlework. Some days there would be several of us working on projects at the same time.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> There always seems to be someone who wants to tease but after a while I find it is usually this person who wants to learn. I found one woman a real pain. Her remarks were particularly nasty and she said something every time she saw me, particularly if there was a group of people around. I would knit before Bible Class or at coffee/teas until every one got there etc. She always had a sarcastic remark. One day she came in and it was just she and I alone for once. I told her that I saw her as an enormously loving person 99% of the time so I asked if she minded if I asked her why she was always "teasing" me about knitting; she was hurting my feelings. I didn't know then if it was me she had a problem with or the knitting. To make a long story short she apologized and explained that she knew she could never knit as well as I do and it made her feel inadequate. She feels very confident about everthing else in life and knitting makes her feel stupid and inadequate. She doesn't tease me anymore but it's a good lesson for all of us. We are not going to be perfect at everything. I love the things I am good at. One thing I am good at is being an audience. I can appreciate other people's work! All you guys are the greatest!
> marilyn


Good for you. You weren't returning evil for evil. We can at least take a shot at overcoming evil with good, even if we don't seem to overcome right then. That encounter may yet bear visible fruit!


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

I think you may be surprised. I'm a teacher, not THAT old yet, and my knitting has become the coveted gift for baby showers, Christmas, birthdays, etc. I've taught a group of my fifth graders to knit, and they are the envy of the other, older girls. I think next year I'll have to expand the group to include not only fifth graders, but the upper grades, too. So it's not just "old ladies" who knit. There's a whole new generation of young, hip knitters arising!


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been knitting in public for years and I have had the odd snide comment about grannies.i usually smile and say something along the lines of i have been knitting since i was six...for me its creative and relaxing, I skii when I need excitement but thats a bit tricky to do...on a bus....at lunch.....or on a cruise etc. what do you do for fun?it usually leads to a interesting non confrontational chat.most people are interested and kids are very intrigued which makes it all worthwhile to me.Start knitting in a friendly coffee shop first to test yourself out,then in a park by yourself then try closer to home..LOL


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was about 11 yrs old... that certainly isn't "OLD" and lots of people learned younger then that. But that's really beside the point. When people make comments that "hurt" your feelings about what you are doing, ie. knitting. Just smile at them. They may be jealous, they may of tried to learn to knit and just couldn't "get it" or they just may be having a bad day. I believe that although you may get some negative or teasing comments you will get many more questions about what you are doing and compliments and requests to be taught how. It may be the ones that tease end up being the ones left out.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

The more you do knit at work the less of a novelty it becomes for everyone else, and the comments tend to die down. Did you like your grandmother? Most of us loved them a lot and wouldn't be offended by the comparison I know that sounds trite, but Grandmas were/are generally pretty smart and inventive and know how to transform what they have into what they want/need. Why would you want to sit and do nothing when you could be productive AND entertain yourself AND at the end have a nice item that didn't exist in the world until you made i).

We lost power unexpectedly at work yesterday, for 3.5 hours and couldn't leave because the updates all said it would be back on within a few minute; you know how that goes! While I sat quietly near the window in absolute bliss knitting away on my sweater the rest of them had nothing to do (once their cell phone batteries died, ha). And the comments I got then were compliments on the sweater and that it was smart to have something to do.

Knit your scarf, or whatever you want. It' s your lunch hour, not theirs. And they will chill about it over time.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

ashka said:


> I just get sick of the looks I get when people find out I knit I mean I enjoy it, its relaxing, fairly inexpensive and as a 40 yr old I should be stronger but meh Im pathetic lol


Here, I get nothing but polite questions or comments. Maybe you should move? 

Seriously, if these people are acting this way, they're ignorant and rude. What do you care what they think?

Don't respond in a negative way. Smile nicely and wish them a nice day. If they persist, throw them a kiss -- THAT will stop them, I promise! LOL!!!

And it's much better for your soul than to honor their rudeness with your upset feelings.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

You can now see that you have a vast audience, be it showing your work, discussing a problem, or whatever! I am known to have some tool, knitting needles, crochet hook, tatting shuttle, etc., as an extension of my arms even to the extent of getting comments like 'Are you not feeling well today?' if I should appear without something to do in my hands. 

I would like to know you, you also have another thing going for you, being an animal lover! I can see the possibility of you being a blessing, perhaps to many as you progress with your knitting adventure.


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

Funny I don't think of knitting as 'granny' at all. I think that they will be jealous of you perhaps when they the beautiful things that you are making! Most everyone I know oohhh and ahhhs when the see me knitting. Granted I am no longer 20, but I'm not a granny either !

Just do it and enjoy it !


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am 31 and have been knitting for a little over 3 yrs. the teasing comes from hoe, my husband jabs at me often, though he never means it. I have NEVER been teased outside of home (though if I am with him I think he may sometimes feel uncomfortable, like I'm his old wife knitting). Outside of the home I have found other knitters, gotten compliments on my work, and lots of "I wish I could do that" or "I used to know how to do that". Its takes MUCH less guts to knit in public than it does to tease a perfect stranger for it. And as for people you know watching you, beware how many projects you offer to make! Good luck, go out there and just do it! Your projects get done so much faster!!!


----------



## katel70 (Sep 25, 2012)

ashka said:


> Thank you everyone you have given me more confidence than you know and no I am not a gran yet I have two girls aged 16 and 12 so am in the teenage stage... eeek.


Seems we are in the same stage of life... My kids are 17, 14 and 12. Yikes! I know where you are coming from...

I will sometimes take my knitting with me to work. I substitute teach at our local schools. Sometimes the high school classes just have a study day scheduled when a sub is there. The kids always ask what I am making and some of them even share that they knit or crochet.

More people seem curious or fascinated than critical.

Kate


----------



## Jenihill1 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think anyone who would tease you about being a granny or some such implication that knitting is for old folks is probably someone who doesn't know how to knit (or crochet, or sew or embroider or do any other type of craft along those lines) and they are envious of your being able to use your spare time in what is often a very creative and useful way. 
The only time I ever have been teased about trying to knit something was when I was in high school and just learning to knit and my project for my home ec class was knitting a baby bootie for which the needles I was using were the wrong size, as was the yarn the wrong type for making a bootie but it was worsted yarn my Mom gave me that either she or my grandmother had laying around the house (same with the needles too) and she wasn't about to go purchase some yarn for me to learn on and/or "play" with! The bootie turned out to be very oversized, obviously and was a bit of a joke but I just ignored the jokes about it as being what they were, just childish teasings. Don't worry about what people think about your knitting or where you knit -just do it if it makes you content wherever you can find a comfy place to sit and concentrate on it. It's every bit as good a relaxation thing as reading a book and how many people would rag on you if you were reading a book? Only those who are ignorant of doing productive things for yourself!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

ashka said:


> Thank you everyone you have given me more confidence than you know and no I am not a gran yet I have two girls aged 16 and 12 so am in the teenage stage... eeek. I think my knitting and crochet is helping me stay sane lol. I also cross stitch as well


With teenagers at home, you need your knitting more that us grannies.... just to try to maintain some sanity.
Good luck with your knitting... hope to hear that while knitting in public (anywhere) you meet some nice new friends that can encourage you and not belittle you.
Jane


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


I knit on public transportation every day traveling to work in the city of San Francisco and I met more Construction worker's who would offer to help me with a stitch that I might be having an issue with. Now these were hard hat, steel toe Men who had been taught by their Mom or Grandmother to knit when they were young.

Go for it and see how many really nice people their are out there who will appreciate your knitting and even offer to help out. Let us know how it goes.

;-)


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I take my knitting every where, even at lunch time at work, people always complimented me. I even taught few to knit. There are people who are negative and will always find something to offend or degrade others but who cares.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Why should you care what they think? Do what you want. If they say anything, just smile so they can see how happy it makes you.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Knitting is sexy.
http://www.auntpeaches.com/2013/01/sexy-men-who-knit.html


----------



## lemonygodess (Apr 11, 2013)

Tell them, don't be a joy killer.Knitting is my joy!


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> The more you do knit at work the less of a novelty it becomes for everyone else, and the comments tend to die down. Did you like your grandmother? Most of us loved them a lot and wouldn't be offended by the comparison I know that sounds trite, but Grandmas were/are generally pretty smart and inventive and know how to transform what they have into what they want/need. Why would you want to sit and do nothing when you could be productive AND entertain yourself AND at the end have a nice item that didn't exist in the world until you made i).
> 
> We lost power unexpectedly at work yesterday, for 3.5 hours and couldn't leave because the updates all said it would be back on within a few minute; you know how that goes! While I sat quietly near the window in absolute bliss knitting away on my sweater the rest of them had nothing to do (once their cell phone batteries died, ha). And the comments I got then were compliments on the sweater and that it was smart to have something to do.
> 
> Knit your scarf, or whatever you want. It' s your lunch hour, not theirs. And they will chill about it over time.


I have not had time to read all the comments, but this was pretty much what I was I was thinking. The comments do die down after a while.

I was nervous to knit in public years ago, but I got over it fast.


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

With 2 daughters you have a ready answer to being called a granny...you can just say "hopefully someday and when I become one I'll be ready" Or just let them know you want to give your family unique things not just something from walmart that everyone else has.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I think you would be surprised by the reaction you get. Watching anyone do any kind of craft often fascinates the observers. Besides, I used to knit when I was a teenager- and no one ever teased me, not even the snot nosed teenagers that were my peers. I would cross stitch through staff meetings while in my 20s and 30s. Again, people were fascinated. Most of my friends are craftsmen or craftswomen. Even if they don't knit, they ask to see my current WIP. 

If someone does say anything, look them straight in the face and ask, "Jealous?" That would be the only reason I can think of that someone would find reason to judge someone that knows how to use down time productively while at the same time enjoying themselves.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

As a teenager - 60 years ago - I knitted my way (argyle socks) to and from public school on public transportation. The main attention I got was because I knit "continental" and the world around me knitted otherwise. This was not the cause of any neuroses that I am aware of - either in me or the spectators.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have had people say they wish they could knit, crochet, etc. And others who do knit we talk techniques. One lady said she didn't realize she would have a knitting lesson that day! All I did was show her an easier way to sew things together! I am sure you will get more positive than negative comments.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

How about "Oh, I'm sorry. Did I give you the impression I wanted your opinion?" Actually, I have never had a negative response to my knitting, only interest.


----------



## LRwife (Feb 6, 2013)

Love MrsC response!!! Might ask a question in response, like, what is your creative talent??


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just enjoy your knitting and don't worry about what others 'might' say. you will likely be pleasantly surprised. I hope you will do it for a week and then let us know here how it goes. Just make yourself knit at work for 5 days. you will have accomplished much. let us know. 

I wish you well.


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

All you have to say is that you can't keep your hands still, you have to be doing something and you chose to knit. I agree I have had so many people want to know what I am making and they are just envious or appreciative of our gift...

Angel hugs and Happy stitching
Sandi


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I always took needlework of some kind when we went on cruises and while so engaged in a public area always found it to be an ice-breaker. And on a lot of trips they had a "needlework corner" where we of like interests gathered daily and made a lot of friends during the trips.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I have knitted (or crochetted) on public transportation - bus and subway when I was in my 20's and 30's, bus and Long Island Rail Road more recently (okay I'm in my 50's) and have never heard an unkind remark. Mostly people stare trying to figure out what it is I'm doing but that's about all.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I don't understand why folks are so concerned with what someone else thinks. I enjoy knitting, and it doesn't bother me in the least when someone makes a negative comment. I just smile and respond with "I like doing it, and that's all that matters to me". And they usually get the hint.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

You should ignore them as much as possible, and if they push too much or too often, humour often works better than anything. I always knit in my lunch hour and one of my workmates was quite fond of taking the mick about "all the hats your making for the little black babies" (i was doing baby clothes and 8"squares for our local children's library charity project) and he didn't know when to stop. He was getting annoying and racist, so I offered to bring him in some needles and yarn and teach him to knit as he was obviously so interested, then he could do some too. Everyone laughed at him for a change, and he's only tried it on again once (new co-worker to impress) so I made the same offer and reminded him I'd offered before. He doesn't really pipe up about it any more


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

pkb935 said:


> You could always say,"Go ahead and laugh. But when I'm through with this, I have something to show for my time. Do you?"


You are right. Don't be embarrassed about your knitting or crocheting. If allowed do it where you can and don't worry about what others say or think.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


When I was in High School, I decided to crochet an afghan for my mother for Christmas. To keep it a surprise I had to work on it at school. In the Library, studyhall, etc. Yup I was dubbed "granny" by friends and other students that I didn't know, YET. I laughed with them and started to answer to "granny". I was 14.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I think you should just do it. I have taken my knitting to work and sat in the staff room at lunchtime and knitted and only ever had good remarks. Just do it.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

It sounds like you work with a bunch of bullies!
I worked with 40 men (no ladies) for over 30 years.
Never did they say one unkind thing about me knitting or crocheting. They were fascinated! You will never make everyone like you...but work is work! You never know someone's reaction until you've done that thing you fear!
Knit on! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

pkb935 said:


> You could always say,"Go ahead and laugh. But when I'm through with this, I have something to show for my time. Do you?"


Well said.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

You do what you want to do. Don't mind the people that stare or make comments. I never had that problem when I did crochet or knitting during my lunch breaks. Instead, a few people learned to crochet and knit with me at work, and I had the pleasure to make lots of garments for coworkers and their children and grandchildren. I always take what I'm working on to my doctor's appointments, or when I go with my daughter and her daughters to their appointments. Even to the nail salon. Not to mention the 12 hour drive to Silver City New Mexico. Just enjoy yourself and what you like to do.


----------



## Carol V (Jan 13, 2013)

I've never encountered rude remarks about my knitting, and I've knitted since I was a child. I frequently wear sweaters, scarves, and shawls that I've made, I always get compliments, and invariably I get requests to make a garment from the people who notice me knitting. 

They usually shudder when I tell them my prices (I charge 2 1/2 times what the yarn cost,) but I have made items for others for pay. I guess I'm a yarn snob, because I won't use cheap mass-marketed acrylic yarn. I've never had good, durable results with it, after all that work, and I don't want customers to be dissatisfied when their sweater grows a few sizes after time and haphazard laundering. Hence the high prices. 

When I was on the night shift, nurses were allowed to knit during work breaks, but after a psychiatric patient stole someone's knitting needle and did some self-mutilation with it, we weren't allowed to bring knitting to work anymore. So most of my "public" knitting is confined to knitting on the veranda, or while waiting for appointments.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

sorry you feel as you do. Maybe if you thought what sad lives these people must have at home because they behave as they do, you could just carry on enjoying your knitting. You are happy and knit where you want.


----------



## Azsuzy (Mar 1, 2012)

I get a lot of positive questions when I knit in public. People often as what I am making and want to see how it is going. You'd be surprised.


----------



## golfhag (Jun 3, 2011)

Ashka, go for it, you'll be surprised at how many people will be interested in what you are doing.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

You say "granny" as if it was a bad thing!! LOL! Tell your "friends" that some of the nicest people in this world are grannies who like to do things (i.e. knit) for others. Then just smile and keep on knitting.... don't let the meanies bring you down.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL I crochet when I go to the dr's offices or when I am in a place where I have to wait ! Knitting for me is a thing I need the patience for .. BUT I will crochet my widdle heart out whereever I am and whenever I am .. When they say something: its for my grand kids and they usually shut up !LOL


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Your fears might be unfounded. The only comments I get are positive ones from people who say they wish they knew how to knit. Also, if you're afraid what your friends might say, are they really your friends?


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow this post is 16 pages long now I cant believe it thank you to everyone for your comments and no they arent my friends they are people i put up with solely as i have to work with them. I dont judge or condemn anyone and yet people think they have the right to pick on me. Seriously its like being back at school sometimes, but with the confidence you all have given me Im going to try. I only get a 30 min lunch break normally but the first friday of every month is a 45 min break so intend on knitting then. And when i get better at crochet will take that too


----------



## bakercdi (Dec 31, 2011)

I've never had anyone laugh at my knitting to my face, but do get,"ohhhh, make me one!"


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

I knit where ever I am. Kids sports events, work shops, meetings, appointments, family get togethers I knit there, except church. I have being doing this for 40 years. No one has ever had a negitive comment.


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

Okay. I see a couple of things going on here. 
First, let me say, I understand how you feel. I'm dyslexic which, contrary to popular belief, is actually a mix of symptoms. One of mine is ADD. Most of that is recognized as ADHD, but I was never H. In fact, there are two sides to that coin and I was on the opposite side of the H which is EXTREME shyness. Talk about "lack of confidence". Not to say you're dyslexic, but certainly have the same issues that shyness creates.
Also, you said you "know" what people are going to do. You have obviously not tried knitting and crocheting in public so you can't know.
I've been knitting since I was 9 and crocheting since 12 (I'm 60 now). I've always done both in public and never gave it a thought as to how people MIGHT react. ALWAYS, people have shown an interest in what I was doing.
I'm going to tell you, and please don't take offense, (this is to help you, because I do truly understand your feelings of misgiving): DON'T make yourself a victim! Body language speaks volumes and if you shy away, people are going to react negatively.
So, sit and knit and if someone looks your way: smile! You may be surprised.
My mother always says she doesn't worry about anything because 99% of worry is a waste of time.
Something I learned: There are two rules to life:
Rule #1: Don't sweat the small stuff
Rule #2: It's ALL small stuff
Happy knitting (and crocheting)!!!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

When I was working some would ask me what I was making and others would ignore me. The only person who has ever made a comment about me being older than my time(I'm 29, will be 30 in 3 months) is my hubby, and I know he's joking and teasing me. I know this because he bought me the kit to teach myself to knit and he doesn't complain about how much yarn I have.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

ashka said:


> Wow this post is 16 pages long now I cant believe it thank you to everyone for your comments and no they arent my friends they are people i put up with solely as i have to work with them. I dont judge or condemn anyone and yet people think they have the right to pick on me. Seriously its like being back at school sometimes, but with the confidence you all have given me Im going to try. I only get a 30 min lunch break normally but the first friday of every month is a 45 min break so intend on knitting then. And when i get better at crochet will take that too


Good for you , go for it .We are all with you.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

When I started knitting on my lunch hours, some of the other ladies revived their interest in the craft, and others learned for the first time. It was great! And I wonder if you might get the same positive response? (I always was crammed into the bus, so never got to knit there)


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

ashka said:


> Wow this post is 16 pages long now I cant believe it thank you to everyone for your comments and no they arent my friends they are people i put up with solely as i have to work with them. I dont judge or condemn anyone and yet people think they have the right to pick on me. Seriously its like being back at school sometimes, but with the confidence you all have given me Im going to try. I only get a 30 min lunch break normally but the first friday of every month is a 45 min break so intend on knitting then. And when i get better at crochet will take that too


Good advice from the folks here! Don't let the turkeys get you down.

As for a 'comeback' reply if they're obviously trying to hurt your feelings or make you feel uncomfortable, my dear gentle mother would smile sweetly and say, "Oh my goodness, hon. Surely you don't intend to be so rude. I expect you just weren't very well brought up and don't know any better."


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Oooy


MamaBonz 55 said:


> Good advice from the folks here! Don't let the turkeys get you down.
> 
> As for a 'comeback' reply if they're obviously trying to hurt your feelings or make you feel uncomfortable, my dear gentle mother would smile sweetly and say, "Oh my goodness, hon. Surely you don't intend to be so rude. I expect you just weren't very well brought up and don't know any better."[/quot
> 
> Your mother was wise!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


Since I AM a granny, it doesn't bother me. But if it does bother you, maybe you could do this:

Think of a cute response - not nasty, just kind of funny - or nice. Practice your response at home, then go out and DO IT! The first time will be the hardest. If you say something funny or nice back to them, they'll probably laugh or be nice right back to you! If not, just go back to your knitting and pretend they aren't there. Soon you'll see it really doesn't matter.

You could try it first at a place where you don't know the people - like the doctor's office or waiting for a bus. I think you'll find that people won't make fun but will be interested in what you're doing. You might meet a fellow knitter. Since you don't know the people, you won't need to worry. ???

Good luck.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Another idea - do a computer search on famous people who knit. There are so many! Then just tell the person that you learned to knit from.......

Here are a few from Yahoo:

"Die-hard knitters include Julia Roberts, Cameron Diaz, Hillary Swank, Lenny Kravitz, Julianne Moore, Winona Ryder and Daryl Hannah. Meryl Streep knitted her own cape for the movie "Doubt".'


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lots of people are interested in knitting. I have two friends who have asked me to teach them, and another who already knits. It's fun to talk to people who knit - I guess that's why we're all on here!


Oh, my - three posts in a row. Time for me to be quiet!


----------



## barbhb (May 18, 2013)

I wonder if that sort of teasing is more common in Australian culture. We Americans and Brits who have commented all seem to consider that kind of teasing rude and rather shocking, which it would be where we live. Is Australia different in that way? I am not sure from asha's post whether she actually has gotten a negative reaction to her knitting. If not, asha, I would be interested to know what makes you think your workmates would react that way.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Well said Carol J.... I agree (back again such a lot of comments Carol J's comment was on page 1)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

But knitting is fashionable. I've never been teased but often asked how to do it.


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

barbhb said:


> I wonder if that sort of teasing is more common in Australian culture. We Americans and Brits who have commented all seem to consider that kind of teasing rude and rather shocking, which it would be where we live. Is Australia different in that way? I am not sure from asha's post whether she actually has gotten a negative reaction to her knitting. If not, asha, I would be interested to know what makes you think your workmates would react that way.


 I believe it will be a negative reaction as I have brought up the fact that i knit before and the looks wasnt exactly friendly lol I think that it isnt them, australians in general is a pretty laid back bunch, we dont tend to care as long as you arent hurting anyone else. They are just not nice people end of story


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


I used to arrive at work early, also had an hour for lunch so I decided to take my crochet to fill the time. It was only a matter of days before I had a group of ladies, all ages, joining me at my desk in the morning or at my table in the lunch room, doing the same thing. Then came those who wanted to learn. The group was still going strong when I retired. One of the ladies formed a group and teaches outside of the workplace. I follow my mommas advise, spend less time worrying what others think and be true to yourself, because come your judgment day you will be standing there alone.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

ashka said:


> I have mentioned that I knit at work before, and the looks I got werent "nice" put it that way, so yeah a gut feeling, and these are the same people that make me feel bad about myself physically that is, my clothes, my hair etc Im not into cliques at work but unfortunately there is a large catty one at work


I'm about to be 68, but I've knitted/crocheted in public since I was in high school. The closest to a negative comment I ever received was, "Aren't you too young to be knitting?" My answer was, "OH, NO! That's a myth perpetrated by the uneducated!"

Helpful quotes to keep handy, and think on often:

"When you REACT to people and situations - They control you."

"Negativity may knock at you door, but that doesn't mean you have to let it in."

"I have no need to conform to the stereotypes other have defined for me" Jonathan Lockwood Huie

"No one can make you inferior without your consent!" Eleanor Roosevelt.

"No one can drive you crazy unless you give them the keys!"

"Worrying does not take away tomorrow's troubles, it takes away today's PEACE. "

"I myself am made entirely of flaws, stitched together with good intention."

Retorts:

"Were you trying to hurt my feelings or did you just not realize how that sounded?"

"Don't mess with me. I carry pointy sticks and how know to use them."

"It's too bad you don't like what I'm doing. I appreciate knowing this now; I had been thinking about making something for you."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> I'm about to be 68, but I've knitted/crocheted in public since I was in high school. The closest to a negative comment I ever received was, "Aren't you too young to be knitting?" My answer was, "OH, NO! That's a myth perpetrated by the uneducated!"
> 
> Helpful quotes to keep handy, and think on often:
> 
> ...


Love that last one!


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Funny this topic should come up today as yesterday was National Knit and Crochet in public day. They had a program at the Mint Museum in Charlotte, NC and if you brought your needles or hooks you got in free. I regret I did not get to go but my friend shared her photos


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

When I worked folks were supportive. The one or two times Someone said something stupid I gave them the "stink eye" and asked them to explain why they asked that as I didn't understand what they were getting at. My mantra was "illegitemi non carborundum est" Latin for don't let the b-st-rds grind you down.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree with pkb935 maybe they would like to do the same but like you may feel they are grannies. Never mind you just get on with your knitting


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Never be ashamed of your craft. When I was working I carried my knitting to work and knitted before the start of my day at lunch and even when I was in meetings.At work people used to look. Then some young people saw me and joined me for lunch to learn to knit. When I went to meetings my supervisor did not like it., until his friend started to learn to knit. Then I was free to knit. The people around me came to know it did not take away from my work.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

I used to work for the BLOOD TRANSFUSION SERVICE and when we had A quite moment {not too often} some of the doctors would let us knit. At the time I had A knitting machine and at home in the evening I would knit all the parts of the sweater and sew them up during the session [if allowed]


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Probably since everyone else is on their I-Phone texting their friends or updating their Facebook page, no one will even notice you are knitting. And if someone does make a comment, it will probably be either real interest in what you are doing (which is nice) or the pesky kind ("Gee, my grandma used to knit" Mental answer: "Good for grandma. Now go away")


----------



## Conknit (Nov 5, 2012)

You'll probably find that most people are oohing and aahing over what you are doing and asking you a million questions. I think knitting has become more popular with all age groups and you won't be getting the negative feedback you are anticipating. Give it a shot and see what happens . . . you could find some new knitting friends!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Conknit said:


> You'll probably find that most people are oohing and aahing over what you are doing and asking you a million questions. I think knitting has become more popular with all age groups and you won't be getting the negative feedback you are anticipating. Give it a shot and see what happens . . . you could find some new knitting friends!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I was in my mid 20's and my boss called me in to her office and asked me why I brought my knitting to 15 minute coffee breaks! I told her (looking her right in the eye) that it keeps me from EATING for 15 minutes. I didn't drink coffee, and needed something to do with my hands. Obviously someone had complained to her but she smiled and said, "Then you go ahead and go for it." Which I did! 

Knitting is not age typical. It is relaxing and a way to really listen. I listen better when knitting then without it. People on their Ipads, phones, etc., don't have the ability to listen and do their email! Keep on doing what you enjoy and don't let their rudeness win. Go for it, Girl!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

bigKate said:


> Okay. I see a couple of things going on here.
> First, let me say, I understand how you feel. I'm dyslexic which, contrary to popular belief, is actually a mix of symptoms. One of mine is ADD. Most of that is recognized as ADHD, but I was never H. In fact, there are two sides to that coin and I was on the opposite side of the H which is EXTREME shyness. Talk about "lack of confidence". Not to say you're dyslexic, but certainly have the same issues that shyness creates.
> Also, you said you "know" what people are going to do. You have obviously not tried knitting and crocheting in public so you can't know.
> I've been knitting since I was 9 and crocheting since 12 (I'm 60 now). I've always done both in public and never gave it a thought as to how people MIGHT react. ALWAYS, people have shown an interest in what I was doing.
> ...


I think this post is right on. Take this ladies advice and knit to your hearts content.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't do a lot of KiP but I usually have a positive response from people. Sorry that people are stopping you from enjoying yourself.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Are we just too sensitive lately? Why should it bother us if someone notices our knitting? It's a worthy craft, and you might make a new friend.


----------



## Carol V (Jan 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Since I AM a granny, it doesn't bother me. But if it does bother you, maybe you could do this:
> 
> Think of a cute response - not nasty, just kind of funny - or nice. Practice your response at home, then go out and DO IT! The first time will be the hardest. If you say something funny or nice back to them, they'll probably laugh or be nice right back to you! If not, just go back to your knitting and pretend they aren't there. Soon you'll see it really doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


Confidence is everything. I've found I can pretty much get away with just about anything, well, anything legal, if I approach it with the aplomb of a leading lady stepping out onto a stage.

As far as age is concerned, I will be 60 this fall, and frequently get "pegged" at being in my early forties. I've actually had to produce proof of age to get senior citizen discounts that I'm entitled to, and that YOUNGER peers get offered when I'm with them (without their being "carded." You wouldn't believe the dagger-eyes I get when that happens!) And yes, I happen to be a grandmother.

To be honest about it, I'm proud of my age. There are a lot of people who don't get to live to be sixty. And honestly, I figure I'm old enough to do whatever the heck I want. And that includes everything from knitting to skydiving.

I'm seriously thinking of getting a sweatshirt that says, "Senior Citizen: Give me my **** discount!"

Just knit away as if you own the place. Since you obviously work with some people who act as if they belong in junior high school, expect junior high type of behavior from them. Seriously, would you let the opinion of a bunch of teeny-boppers bother you?

Or send 'em my way: I'll set those little whippersnappers straight!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I like your attitude Carol!!! You Go Girl!!!
I just thought about this subject and I would like to add another comment to any one who might make a negative comment to someone who is knitting or crocheting in public.

Just say: ( I know a really great group of people who might help you learn to say nice things to others) :-D


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Perhaps you won't be teased. I knit in public all the time. My coworkers have admired my knitted items and were quite pleased with knitted gifts. 

I've met very nice people because of my knitting. People often come up to me and ask what I am making. 

If you do get teased just laugh. You know something that the teasers do not.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Think all these replies are great but AnitaB really gets to the heart of the matter. Ask yourself why you feel need to justify something so good?


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

First off thank you for this string. I don't usually read all the comments on some of them but I have read all 18 pages and just makes me feel so glad to be part of this forum with such nice people.

Anyway so now I just have to comment. Like you I hate to confront people especially with those you have to work with. Many years ago I worked with a bunch of catty women and so I would just act like I was listening to my music and take off the plugs when I had to answer the phone and help customers. Would really make them upset since they couldn't get to me and I didn't have to say anything nasty to them and make it even more uncomfortable to work with them. I also didn't have the nicest wardrobe due to money and had to make many of my clothes. My suggestion is make some easy items and then wear them proudly as your own creations and that will make them wonder where you got them. Like one person mentioned, in so many words she is a funky type of person who doesn't care but she has her own style which maybe is what you need to do. I also have been knitting/crocheting for many years and do it a lot in public while waiting for different appts and have only had positive remarks and have met some wonderful people through just talking to them about the craft I love. My carry project is a pair of tube socks and whenever I have even a minute or so I will take them out and people are fascinated with what I am making on these tiny needles. I go to a dental school for my appts and always pull out my knitting and it seems to relax people before they have to go see the student dentist. A few years back I was making scarves for special olympics and got a lot of comments which led to people talking about those they knew who were in special olympics. Knitting/crocheting in public is always an opening for some great conversations and maybe some of those who are being so negative are just doing it because of peer pressure and really want to be a part of what you are doing. I would probably just smile and if they look like there is even a glimmer of interest ask that one person if they would like to learn or join you. Maybe they want to bring there projects but are also afraid of what the "leaders" will say. Might just be the ice breaker needed. Just hang in there and like others said. You own your feelings and no one can take that away from you.


----------



## orkchild (Jun 10, 2013)

Here is how I handle those kind of comments. I tell them knitting was recommended by my doctor since it has the same effects on the body as yoga, as demonstrated by a study by Duke University. It usually shuts them right up.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good for you


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

orkchild said:


> Here is how I handle those kind of comments. I tell them knitting was recommended by my doctor since it has the same effects on the body as yoga, as demonstrated by a study by Duke University. It usually shuts them right up.


Well said good one.... welcome to KP


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Sod the workmates, do your own thing.


----------



## VickieJ (Dec 24, 2011)

Just smile, say, "To each his own", and keep knitting. Hopefully, you will be pleasantly surprised at people's comments. I always knit at work on morning & afternoon breaks & on my lunch in the ladies lounge. The hens are always interested in what I'm knitting and make very positive comments. I hope it will also be this way for you! Knitting isn't for everyone - I've made a nice little chunk of change knitting scarves for co-workers - for their use and for them to give as gifts. At Christmas, they have me in a knitting frenzy.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Carol V said:


> Confidence is everything. I've found I can pretty much get away with just about anything, well, anything legal, if I approach it with the aplomb of a leading lady stepping out onto a stage.
> 
> As far as age is concerned, I will be 60 this fall, and frequently get "pegged" at being in my early forties. I've actually had to produce proof of age to get senior citizen discounts that I'm entitled to, and that YOUNGER peers get offered when I'm with them (without their being "carded." You wouldn't believe the dagger-eyes I get when that happens!) And yes, I happen to be a grandmother.
> 
> ...


My daughter gave me a t-shirt for Xmas that says Senior Knitizen. I love to go to my local Joann's store and see so many young women and men buying yarn and see them wearing what they obviously created because I recognize the yarns and patterns. Also, I go to a LYS in Encino CA about 11 miles from home (very expensive yarns and patterns), and the owners, shoppers and staff look like teenagers.


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

I totally agree with Carol. It's more fun when you don't take affront from a nasty or unkind comment and turn it around. A psychiatriac patient once said to me, "You're old". Without skipping a beat I said, "You're right". Enjoy your hobby.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

normancha said:


> My daughter gave me a t-shirt for Xmas that says Senior Knitizen. I love to go to my local Joann's store and see so many young women and men buying yarn and see them wearing what they obviously created because I recognize the yarns and patterns. Also, I go to a LYS in Encino CA about 11 miles from home (very expensive yarns and patterns), and the owners, shoppers and staff look like teenagers.


I really wish yarn wasn't so expensive. It used to be a reasonably priced hobby or way of life. When I was young a lot of people could not go to places like Macy's for a sweater but they could knit their children beautiful sweaters for a reasonable price and could make reasonably priced gifts for friends and relatives at the Holidays which they otherwise would not be able to afford. Many people I know are on fixed incomes. I imagine it keeps a lot of them from knitting.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't want to say exactly what religion I am. Each of us takes our own walk. But... that said, I had a cleric ask me one day why I knit all the time. I quipped that it was my answer to the show "Desperate Housewives", I'm surprised no one ever taught those women how to knit when they were young." He laughed and then looked very thoughtful. Then he asked if I would be willing to teach others how to knit. lol But I do teach anyone who wants to knit how to. It really is a most relaxing and productive hobby/way of life. Keep it up ladies. You are an inspiration to someone, I'm sure.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Take your knitting to work. You might get a surpirse. I was doing a job that had a lot of wait time, so I brought a project. Next thing I knew, everybody else was doing projects of their own. It wasn't the first time I'd started a trend, either!


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Funny. The folks i work with say i try to be a knitting granny but they refuse to accept that. I am 60 years old,a nurse, and all age co workers come to the house. Take trips. Go to the pool with their kids and my grand kids. They are all lwarning to knit. So us xray snd resp techs. Get out there and knit


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would just ask them " And what age is too old to knit or crochet?" Or say Yes I do Granny Squares too. Ask them Have they ever looked into some of the beautiful work that is done with knitting or crocheting. and last just ignor them.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

I had 'friends' calling me Granny when I was knitting as a teenager. I let it slide like water off a duck's back. Later on, I'd have coworkers joking that , 'That's not my favourite colour", or 'wrong size'... It just meant that they were jealous and or wanted me to make something for them. I'd smile and say 'Wait your turn'. Their turn never came. After years of knitting in public, I mostly get asked what I'm making and for whom. I take any comment as a compliment now. I won't give up knitting time because of what other people may think or say.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Marilyn K. said:


> I really wish yarn wasn't so expensive. It used to be a reasonably priced hobby or way of life. When I was young a lot of people could not go to places like Macy's for a sweater but they could knit their children beautiful sweaters for a reasonable price and could make reasonably priced gifts for friends and relatives at the Holidays which they otherwise would not be able to afford. Many people I know are on fixed incomes. I imagine it keeps a lot of them from knitting.


Apparently, lots of KPers haunt thrift shops and get hand knitted items quite cheaply, frog them and use it for projects. Maybe that would help build a nice stash for you?


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> Apparently, lots of KPers haunt thrift shops and get hand knitted items quite cheaply, frog them and use it for projects. Maybe that would help build a nice stash for you?


That's a good idea. And, one doesn't have to be on a budget to be frugal. I don't have the problem Thankfully, that I wrote about, but I am with a lot of ladies who are lamenting this situation. I feel for them. I'd hate for them to be priced out of doing what they, we all, love. Good idea! Thank you!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Lots of thoughtful comments on this subject! My retort would be (with a smile), "I'd be happy to teach you how." If they come back with a negative comment, I'd say, "Bless your heart, you don't know what you're missing!" After that, just smile. Negative comments really are about them, not about you.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Marilyn K. said:


> I really wish yarn wasn't so expensive. It used to be a reasonably priced hobby or way of life. When I was young a lot of people could not go to places like Macy's for a sweater but they could knit their children beautiful sweaters for a reasonable price and could make reasonably priced gifts for friends and relatives at the Holidays which they otherwise would not be able to afford. Many people I know are on fixed incomes. I imagine it keeps a lot of them from knitting.


It is expensive. I have a friend that likes Koigu Yarns and I let her buy it and then I can knit or crochet what she wants. She gets the textures and colors she likes, I enjoy working with that material. Same with the fine alpacas, silks and ultra fine wools.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Another idea - do a computer search on famous people who knit. There are so many! Then just tell the person that you learned to knit from.......
> 
> Here are a few from Yahoo:
> 
> "Die-hard knitters include Julia Roberts, Cameron Diaz, Hillary Swank, Lenny Kravitz, Julianne Moore, Winona Ryder and Daryl Hannah. Meryl Streep knitted her own cape for the movie "Doubt".'


Ryan Gosling is a knitter too.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

I get laughed at a lot and do you what what I say now as before I use to get upset as they are cruel but I laugh it off and say that they are only jelious that they cant make anything and then I just laugh it off now and I no what its like as I have dyselia so im getting use to being laughed at now as you can tell im not any good with spelling at times but I try so don't you worry as you can achieve things which they cant.

so from me to you just keep your chin up and ignore them

angela



ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I took my knitting yesterday to my granddaughter's 8th grade graduation (and the BBQ afterwards). Got there early to get a seat in the shade and did some knitting--one person asked what I was making and otherwise no one paid any attention.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

ashka said:


> I would love to knit on the way too and from work and during my lunch breaks but I lack the confidence. I know people will laugh and call me a "granny" for knitting and crocheting and I should be able to say "to hell with them" but i lack the confidence to stand up for myself.. isnt that sad? My question is does anyone else get teased for this and if so how do you handle it? I have an easy garter stitch scarf to knit for my partner which is perfect to be portable but my workmates would react badly... How do I get over it. Thankyou for your replies in advance x


I worry about the same thing. I'm 57 and am afraid I look more grannyish when I knit in public though I don't let it stop me.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Good heavens. I know so many very young people who are into knitting and do it everywhere. If your co-workers make fun of you, they are rude, and their opinions should not count. But I suspect they will see what you are doing and maybe become interested themselves. Meanwhile, stiffen up your backbone, take your knitting to work, and if they tease you, just tease back. Tell them you are proud to be a granny if that is what knitting makes you. Don't let your feelings be hurt by people who are negative. They are excess baggage in your life. Ignore, and do what feels right to you.


----------



## Maureenhn (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm retired now but I used to knit or crochet on the bus to and from work. I was stared at a lot, but it was genuine interest. When people commented it was usually to ask what I was making. It was a great conversation starter and a way to get to know people. It never even crossed my mind to be embarrassed about it. Maybe people in Arizona aren't as unkind as they are where you live? Maybe if you tried it you'd be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ashka said:


> I just get sick of the looks I get when people find out I knit I mean I enjoy it, its relaxing, fairly inexpensive and as a 40 yr old I should be stronger but meh Im pathetic lol


Well if you not working on the 11th July you could join us in the morning at the Tavern at West Lakes and knit there with a group of KPers just to get you used to the idea of knitting in public. We meet somewhere every 2nd Thursday morning of the month (and occasionally other times as well) so if you are interested send me a PM with an email address and I will add you to the list and you will get further details in about a week. Next Friday some of us are going to a KPer in Mannum but that won't be knitting in public (however you are still welcome!).
And I felt odd knitting in public at first but now I do so all the time and very rarely have I had negative comments- most people who comment love it. And it starts a number of conversations that others wouldn't have started as well. As I walk the streets I often get smiles from people as they see me knitting and occasionally get stopped as well (see how far I've progressed from wondering how people will respond?). 
Work mates is a bit harder as you need to spend all your working hours with them. Why not start knitting on the way and from work and then once you are used to knitting in public with people you don't know (I'm assuming you use public transport) you can move on to knitting at work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My 27 year old DD asked me to shoe how to crochet the other day. Someone had been crocheting a blnaket at work and she liked the look of it so much that she decided she wanted to do one herself. She had learnt when she was about 8 but not picked up a hook since- as a bright 'girl' she picked it back up exceptionally quickly and within 6 hours of starting (included while watching our beloved Doggies win the footy!) she had started a swatch of th epattern. By the next evening we had bought the wool she needed and she had started the n]blanket. Will be seeing her tonight to see how she has gone.
She said that a group of them at work bring in theiir crafts and they even have a craft morning.
So who knows what impact you doing your knitting at work will have.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

lilyktwong said:


> I took up this hobby one year ago. My friends did not tease me but some remarked "why bother! why not just buy one". One person who said this has asked me to teach her now. She has helped me when I move house and sometimes invite me to eat at her place. For return I have given her a shrug, a Potato Chip and Sashay ruffle scarf. She likes all and ask me to teach her. I tell people that what I made is one and only which $$$ cannot buy. Except for the Sashay scarves I have even sold more than a dozen. I crochet 4-5 apparels when in Singapore/Malaysia and all my friends, even people I don't know, remarked how pretty.
> A friend like one so much she insist pay for the yarn and ask me to make it. Too bad impossible to get the same kind of yarn over here. Even if I go back to Malaysia again that LYS may not carry it again. So you see, what you buy others can also buy and wear same. Sometimes I say I do what I like!


Where are you living now? If in Singapore they have Spotlight- and from what I saw online they seem to have much the same yarns are they sell here. This would give you a good range of yarns to choose from. So if in Singapore simply google Spotlight.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

I have read what you have been saying about your knitting and may I say that I knit at home, out the garden, up my dads, and in laws and wherever I can and I usually take my knitting with me anywhere just in case as I am a knitting addict and a wool one also and I don't care as us knitters/crocheter and all crafters should no that people who don't do our things are properly cant do them so we should be proud of what we are doing and we are all happy in are knitting etc.

we are all in the same club aren't we. HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and may I say don't worry about what anyone else says as they may not be able to make things like we do and its great that we can.

angela



ashka said:


> Thank you everyone you have given me more confidence than you know and no I am not a gran yet I have two girls aged 16 and 12 so am in the teenage stage... eeek. I think my knitting and crochet is helping me stay sane lol. I also cross stitch as well


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EB1411 (Oct 25, 2012)

Commuters on Metro in DC seem to either have their noses in a book (usually the e-book type) or knitting/crocheting. I'm always pleased at how young the crafters are. Also, there is a men's knitting group in DC and some gather at my LYS in Old Town. I think if you start letting others see what you are doing, you'll be surprised that others may want to join you. Consider offering classes at work. That's how a knitting group got started at my office. Keep in mind that many celebrities knit to pass the time on movie sets. Ryan Gosling is a new addition to the list.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

norm13 said:


> I think when they see your beautiful scarf they will be jealous and want you to teach them how to knit


just knit it will make you happy and they may want to learn. I knitt every where I go and most people that inquire about my knitting are usually very kind. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Carol V (Jan 13, 2013)

Marilyn K. said:


> I don't want to say exactly what religion I am. Each of us takes our own walk. But... that said, I had a cleric ask me one day why I knit all the time. I quipped that it was my answer to the show "Desperate Housewives", I'm surprised no one ever taught those women how to knit when they were young." He laughed and then looked very thoughtful. Then he asked if I would be willing to teach others how to knit. lol But I do teach anyone who wants to knit how to. It really is a most relaxing and productive hobby/way of life. Keep it up ladies. You are an inspiration to someone, I'm sure.


You might consider offering a knitting class for your fellow churchgoers, and charging a modest amount for the classes. Find out what a local yarn store charges, and then charge half that amount. I find that when people pay for something, even if it's a little bit to cover the cost of the supplies, etc., they tend to be more enthusiastic about it.


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

Going to face this tomorrow a friend at work is showing me how to do a granny square at work tomorrow during lunchtime.. am ridiculously excited


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Trying something new can be a bit scary and for some of us we put up all types of blocks - and any negative pressure from outside can stop us in our tracks and we can 'choose' to have a debilitating emotional response. 
I have always found that facing things as openly as possible helps me. If I was nervous about reactions from co-workers - I would raise my concerns. I would bring a gorgeous knitting book (from the library if I didn't have one) or pattern book and say to everyone - I am thinking of doing some handknitting - because I love the idea of making things myself - and wondered how it would go down if I brought it in to do some over lunch?
(Assertiveness training can help face fears such as this - where you learn to state your own feelings, beliefs without hurting the other person. You can 'choose' to emotionally respond in a different way)
Wishing you all the best and hope it is a challenge that you are able to overcome with blessings


----------

